# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات (يرجى المتابعة من قبل التاجرات لتلبية طلبات الزبونات )

## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

فديتج حطوه فيالقسم البرونزي ابرك


ماعلينا


ابى زيت تمليس الشعر

----------


## نصابو

منوووووووووووو بتوفـــــــــر ليه شيـــــــــل الصفوووووووووه 
سااااااااااااااااااااااده

وابا تلي منووووووووووووووووووووووووووو تبيعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ظروري هالاسبووووووووووووع

----------


## عطور الريف

السلام عليكم خواتي أذكر انه فيه تاجره تبيع مكياج ماك ممكن تعطوني الوصله الموضوع الاني حابه اشتري مكياج مــــأك MAC >>

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت عدسات +استديو حق كيمرا كانون^^
والفلاشات وكل شي بليز ضرووووووووووري

----------


## الطفوليهـ

ابا سكارفات شيفون دبل سااده ..
وابا اجياس بالجمله ظروووووري ..

----------


## angel2008

أبا تلفونين بولد نظاف وبسعر حلووو

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*مطلووووب شنطة كارولينا هرييييييييييرا .. اللي شرات شنط شانييل*

----------


## ربي استرني

ابا بهارات الحليب منو توفره

----------


## كيشونه

في تاجره تبيع ملال بلاستك للسويت كنت ماخذه عنها من فتره حد يعرفها هي من ام القيوين اضني


بليز الي تعرفها ترسلني

----------


## زوايا

:Rad: 
أخباركم خواتي 
أبي مشط البف الي يكون بسعر35 درهم من قبل كان موجود في المنتدى من عند ميره الأموره 
وأرجو الرد السريع

----------


## بدر زمانها

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخواتى تاجرات ممكن حد منكم يساعدونى انا ابى اشترى ادوات رياضة 
اول وحدة اسمها الstep aerobics وهذه صورتها 

وابى الكرة سويدية موجودة فى صورة




وغير كذ ابى أزوان خاصة فى بنات تكون خفيفة 

وغير كذ ابى سى دى للتمارين الكرة سويدية وبعد سى دى تمارين كيك بوكس وبعد سى دى اسمه ketty smith 
المشكلة كل هذا موجود فى كارفو بس صعب انا من منطقة شرقية مافى حد يقدر يروح ويجيبه حقى 
ياريت لى يقدر يساعدنى يرسل حقى رسالة خاص علشان اتفق معه

----------


## طيوبة العين

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتوا ابا التاجره اللي اتبيع الفراش المضيئ مع استيكرات اللي بشكل بوسات

بسسسسسسسرعه بليز هيه حطت الموضوع مع بعض يعني استيكرات مضيئه مع الفراش

----------


## ليميتيد اديشن

ابى لنك التاجره الليلك
منو التاجره اللي تبيع الاي شدو ع شكل استكر سهل الاستخدام

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
أبغي لينك التاجره كروشيه .. 
اللي تبيع أطقم بنوتات كروشيه من برع ... 
ضروووووووووووووووري الحين ...

----------


## BenToooH

بغيت نعال لـ ولدي عمره 8 شهووووور !!! مادري لو بحصل >.<


وبعد ((ستيكرات الحنا)) 


^^

----------


## ام شرتا

السلام عليكم ... لو سمحتن اللي تقدر تساعدني وتوفرلي نعال mbt (عزكن الله) من دبي او ابوظبي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ام حمدان10

بنات ابي فستان راقي وشغله يكون كرستال 
ابيه من تصميم مايكل او ايزرا او امانو 
واذا مافي ابيه من اي مصمم بس يكون حلو

----------


## ورد البنفسج

بنوتاااات شحالكن 
بغيت شيل ملوونه تكوون غاويه حق العيد ... 

ويا ريت تكون الاسعااار حلوووه ... عسب نشتري كميه ... 

لأني حصلت شيل بس الله يهديهن مبالغات في الاسعار 120

----------


## كشكش

بغيت سيادة جيب بس من الإمارات بليززززززز

----------


## الريم 85

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي الساعه اللي على شكل وردة جوووريه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## galb._.5lly

منو عندها نعال او جوتي لطفل عمره شهرين ؟

والي تعرف مكان ف بوظبي اقدر احصل تخبرني

----------


## كبريا دمعه

بغيت الروج السحري بس مب اللي لونه اخضر لا في واحد ثاني لونه بيج

----------


## angel2008

ابى دخوون وعطر فراااش بالجمله بسعر حلوووووو

----------


## شاعرة العشق

ابي بف الشعر من التاااااجره اللي تبيع ب 35 ويينهاااااااااا ؟؟؟

----------


## M!ss Nooty

شنط للجامعه ..

----------


## أم هداوي

> السلام عليكم 
> أبغي لينك التاجره كروشيه .. 
> اللي تبيع أطقم بنوتات كروشيه من برع ... 
> ضروووووووووووووووري الحين ...





بنات وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يرد علي ؟؟؟

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

شنط شنط شنط للسكوووول >< حق ثنويه العامه >< ابا شي يديد  :Frown:  ووفــنــكي فنفس الوقت 
اممممممم يعني مب بنوتي بزياده ولا جامد بزياده >> ماتعرف تشرح >< 
مااعرف افسر >< بس انشاء الله الاقي الي فهمت طلبي ><

----------


## موناليزا ***



----------


## نصابو

ابا جهاااااااااااز الرسم على الاظاااااااااااافر ظرروري
اباه هديه حق ربيعتيه

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد بناطلين اسكني الوان مقاس 30 او لارج 
ضروووووووووووري الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ام حسوون

بناااات ابي مشد اندونيسي قبل لا اربي ...؟؟؟وينه بحصله ويكون اصلييييييي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al-talee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يزاكن الله خير .. شفت نوع من التوزيعات ويايبينها من السعوديه .. وبغيت منها ضروري قبل 20 رمضان ..

وادور حد ايب لي منه .. اذا حد يقدر .. ياليت اطرش لي ع الخاص ..

يزاكم الله خير ويا مرحبابكم

----------


## زكية الذكية

في بودره لازاله الشعر ،، يقولون انها تشل من الجذور ،، بس ريحتها خايسه ،، 
بليز اللي عندها او تعرف وين ممكن احصلها تخبرني

----------


## ms.work

السلام عليكم ..

خواتي 

أنا صار لي فترة أدور عدسآت ملونة 

بس مو أي عدسات .. أباها أصلية ..

ربيعتي مرة كانت يايبة من سوريا ولبستهم طلعوا جنهم صدق

على عكس اللي يبيعونها في المحلات 

يعني اللي عندها عدسات غير ومن بره لا تبخل علينا

 :Smile:

----------


## أسيرة حبه

مرحبااا تاجراتنا العزيزات ..

انا يايه متآخرة آدري بس بغيت شي حق العييييد لين الحين ما اشتريت ><

ابغي فستان او جلابية كويتية او اي شي يكون بسيط و فخم فنفس الوقت لان هذا اول عيد لي وانا معرسه .. وابغي شي يناااسب الحواااامل لاني حامل فالسادس..

لو اي وحدة عندها شي جاهز بكون لها شاكرة جدا .. انا طولي ١٦٤ والمقاس كنت البس ميديم بس شكلي بلبس لارج لاني حامل ..

و ياليت تكون التاجرة من الامارات .. ماعليه استوالي مقلب العيد الي طاف وثيابي ما وصلن الا عقب العيد ب١٠ ايام فمابغي اكرر الماساة ..

وشكرا مقدما ^^

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> شنط شنط شنط للسكوووول >< حق ثنويه العامه >< ابا شي يديد  ووفــنــكي فنفس الوقت 
> اممممممم يعني مب بنوتي بزياده ولا جامد بزياده >> ماتعرف تشرح >< 
> مااعرف افسر >< بس انشاء الله الاقي الي فهمت طلبي ><






بلييييييييييييييز بغييييتهم بسسسسسسسرعه >< ياليت اليووم اقدر اجوف الشنط><

----------


## يتيمة 555

بنات ابا قطوة نفس اللي بالصورة وبسعر حلوو منو عندها وتبا اتبيعها او تعرف حد يبا ايبيعها بس بسعر غير مبالغ ...

----------


## ربي استرني

بهـــــــــــــــــــــارات الحــــــــــليــــــب يــــــــا جــــماعـــة

----------


## نصابو

منووووووووو تقدر تووفر ليه هالجااكيت ... اباه جنز وقصير



لنيه ماخذه بدله من برموود والبدله واايد عااريه ف ابا األبس عليها هالجااكيت

----------


## الممرضة

مرحبا 
منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالجواتي حق الدوام أو مثلهم 
أنا خذت الصور من موقع أجنبي nursemates.com
بس ماعرفت أطلب منه 
اللي تعرف تطلب لي منه أو توفر لي شبيه بس يكون أصلي 
والسعر ما بنختلف عليه 
اللي تعرف تطلب من مواقع أجنبية تطلب لي من هالموقع وبكون شاكرة لها وأكيد ما بنختلف عالسعر 

وهذي الصور 














رجاء اللي تقدر توفر لي أي جوتي أبيض شكله أنيق وأصلي ومريح حق الدوام تخبرني ^_^
مشكورين مقدما

----------


## الامل موجود

ادور بناطلين اسكيني ملونات 
وعدسات 
بليييييييييييز بسرعه اباهن

----------


## دمووووع

منو تخبرني عن اسم التاجره السعوديه اللي تبيع بدل سهره كامله؟؟
يعني ثياب للعيد...


بليييييييييييز ضروري  :Smile:

----------


## حلاوهـ

أبا رقم الاماراتيه .. اللي تصور و تسوي ألبومات أعراس 

شو اسمها !!

----------


## UM ZAYED1

> في بودره لازاله الشعر ،، يقولون انها تشل من الجذور ،، بس ريحتها خايسه ،، 
> بليز اللي عندها او تعرف وين ممكن احصلها تخبرني




اذا فيه بودره تشيل من الجذور انا بعد ابي منها ...

----------


## ح ــد مثلي

ابي بخاخ سالي هانسن

----------


## ح ــد مثلي

العاب زوجيه بسعر حلو

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*شنط كارولينا هرييييييرا*

----------


## دبدوبهAD

منتجاات jessica simpson 


دزيرت تريت ....اهم شيء عطووورااات ... الي بنكهات الكاندي و غزل البناات 
ضروووووووووووري طلبي مستعجل ... او اذا تعرفون مكان يبيعون منه فبوظبي

----------


## ام نزوي

منو تقدر توفرلي علبه ((شدوو مخملي)) مب شدو عادي ...بس بألوان حلوه وسعر احلى ... 

بس العلبه تكون تقريبا 50 الى 60 لون يعني مابيها عوده واتوهق فيها ماروم اشلها معاي اي مكان...

اتريا ردودكم عالخاص عزيزاتي

----------


## o.xox

شــيل فصــوص 3 اطــراف .. 

بأشكال ناعمه و حلــوه .. 

فصــوص شوارفسكي اصليـه طبعــا .. 

اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور مع الأسعار عالخاص .. 

و شكراا

----------


## كشيخة

بنات بليييييييييييز انا ادور قطو او قطوة شيرازيه بيكي فيس مدربة عالحمام و مطعمة واذا مب مطعمه انا بطعمها مب مشكلة وانا من دبي

----------


## أمورة

منو التاجره اللي تبيع بودره الحلول (السنامكي) اللي ينأكل مع الرووووب؟؟؟؟؟

كنت مسيفتنها عندي و ضيعت النك نيم

----------


## موناليزا ***

مطلوب عباية سمول موديل راقي وقطعة اصلية

----------


## خربشات

*سلام عليكم ... خواتي التاجرات ..*

منو تقدر توفر لي (  أطقم اسنان اللى هو الخاص بـ التقويم ) الغرض منه تجميلي فقط 

وله ألوان ( وردي واخضر وازرق واحمر .... الخ ) 

*وهو يستخدم على سطح الاسنان فقط .... يعطي شكل حلو للاسنان ..*

" اللي تقدر توفر لي " تقولي السعر ( قيمته ) ؟

والالوان المتوفره عندها ؟ 

ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## مكروهتي

اباا مصحف القياااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
تعبت واناادوره
بيخلص رمضاان وماحصلته والله حراام :'(

----------


## راعيه المخور

مرحب.. 

بغييييييييت كميرآآت 

للعندها.... 
كآنون d400


ترآسلني 
وبكون ليها شآكره ..~

----------


## موناليزا ***

ابغي شاي وولونغ.. بسرعه

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

ابي قباضات راقيه للعيد 

انتظركم  :Smile:

----------


## سيدرة

> اباا مصحف القياااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> تعبت واناادوره
> بيخلص رمضاان وماحصلته والله حراام :'(


 وانا بعد ابيهههههههههه

----------


## راعية الدخون

ابغي نقاب قطري مرتب وحلووووو طبتين او 3 وابغي شبااصااات رووووعة للعيد

----------


## العصا السحرية

تحياتي للبنات التاجرات.......
اطلب من التاجرات كاميرا سوني 12.1ميجابيكسيل سوبر شوت ذات مواصفات عالية وبسعر جيد لون اسود 
جديدة غير مستعملة ..
اشكركم جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## شرجااوية

بلييييييز ياا التاااجرااات بغيييت بف الشعر الاصلي



بلييييز منووو اللي تبيييع







شرجااوية

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلام عليكم

شحالكم خواتي؟؟؟

بغيت مناكير اسلامي 24 حبة و ما تكون الالوان مكررة 

و بغيت الحجم يكون كبير مب الصغير 

و بسعر حلووووووووووو

----------


## نبر ون

مرحبا خواتي ... لو سمحتوا بغيت استكرات للجدران بأشكال رسميه وحلللللللوه لأني اباها لمكتبي فالدوام وبعد ابا أطقم مكاتب ماركات وبأسعاااار حلوة لأني عارفه الاسعار فاللي عندها تراسلني عالخااااص وياريت طلبي يوصلني قبل العيد
في انتظاااااااااااااااااااااااركم عالخاص

----------


## كلباويه 100%

أنا أدور على كفرات البلاك بيري..
وأبي اكثر عن موضوع عسب أشوف اللي يعيبني.
واللي تدور لي بدعلي لها من كل قلبي..

----------


## الوفيه

ابغي جلابيات للبيت حق البنات الصغار من سن 2 لين 9 سنوات والاسعار تكون حلووه

----------


## موناليزا ***

ابغي قطع مع شيلهن بس تكون قطعة الشيلة صفوة + عباية لسن 14 سنة + بدل تنانير وقمصان لسن 14 بس يكونن ماركة

----------


## نصابو

مني التااااااااااااااجره اللي تبيع سووع بـ 200 درهم 
اللي فيهم رسووم من دااخل ؟؟
بلييييييييييز اباها خاطريه فالسووع خخخ معنيه ماالبس بس هايلاا دخلن خااطريه
وانا مااخلي شي في خاطريه 
^_^

----------


## miss 36sah

** 
*بغيـت علاقه شغابات ،* 
*بس بشرط تكون كبيـــره + نوعيتها أوكيــه*  
 
*وفي وحده قالت عن ستيكرات الحنّـا ،*

*إذا تاجره الستيكرات فاظيه تبعثلي صورهم ،*

*لأن احتــمال بس انّي آخذهم* 

*وتسلــمووون ^.^*

----------


## بهلولة

اريد اتعامل ويا التاجرة اللي تسوي الاكلات اليمنية

----------


## ميثاتي

مرحبا التاجرات 
بلييييييييييز 
ابغي فسااتين للبيع السعر مايزيد عن 800 درهم 

للبنات اللي اعمارهم 15 
14
19
مابي منفوش ابي مخصر وفيه كرستال 
اللي عندها تطرش لي الصووور

----------


## am mira

هلا خواتي شحالكن انا بغيت طقم نفاس او مال المرابي ضروري هاالشهر لاني احتمال اربي ان شاالله آخر الشهر الياي

----------


## منذريه^_^

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي دلاغات دانتيل حق المدارس لبنوته عمرها 5 سنين

----------


## منذريه^_^

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالكم خواتي؟؟؟
> 
> بغيت مناكير اسلامي 24 حبة و ما تكون الالوان مكررة 
> 
> و بغيت الحجم يكون كبير مب الصغير 
> 
> و بسعر حلووووووووووو

----------


## منذريه^_^

> أنا أدور على كفرات البلاك بيري..
> وأبي اكثر عن موضوع عسب أشوف اللي يعيبني.
> واللي تدور لي بدعلي لها من كل قلبي..

----------


## موناليزا ***

> ابغي قطع مع شيلهن بس تكون قطعة الشيلة صفوة + عباية لسن 14 سنة + بدل تنانير وقمصان لسن 14 بس يكونن ماركة

----------


## المصارعه

منو عندها بدل اطفال للعين من عمر سنه لين 3 سنوان

----------


## أونه!

خواتي التاجرات منو تبيع او عندها شنط اللاب توب ممكن تتشال ع الجتف وراقيات؟

----------


## gla zayed

*خواتي امنو الي عارضه دراجه ريلها للبيع من فتره ؟؟*

----------


## أم شواااخي

أبي بف للشعر وقبل العيد اذا حد متوفر عنده بليز يراسلني

----------


## أم شواااخي

أبي بف زيت النمل بليز

----------


## غرنوقة البدو

منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات سوني اريكسون من هالتشكيله...
تراسلني .







في هالموقع موجود الكفر:
http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/prod...?lc=en&cc=gb#a

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

فديتكن بغيت لبس حوامل نعووم.،.

حق اول يوم للعيد.،.

^^

----------


## ريمـانـي

*بنات بلييز أبا تلفزيون بلازما 42 بوصه (( ماركه معروفه )) بـ 1000 او اقل بس يكوون نظييف بنات بليييز أباه ضرووري ضرووري ضرووووري*

----------


## Creative

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتو ابا توزيعات حق عرس (بوقشات) 1000 حبه، ضروري

ســـــاعدونــــــــــــي

^_^

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

فديتكن بغيت لبس حوامل نعووم.،.

حق اول يوم للعيد.،.

^^

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

انا ابى لبس حق العيد 

جلابيات او اي شي حلو 


مقاس اكس لارج و سمول

----------


## Rashid Mam

هلا 

انا اريد شيل الصفوة، بيجامات للصغار والكبار، حصاله لبنتي، قطع مع شيلهن

----------


## M.Huda

بغيت بلاك بيري ستورم بسعر اوكيه

----------


## أمورة

عااااااااااجل لزوم السفر بعد العيد

مطلوب قمصان طويله لين الركب و واسعه مناسبه للسفر (حتى لو فساتين قصيره)

مقاس ميديوم لارج

شفت كذا تاجره تبيع ملابس كيوت موديلات كوريه و صناعيه صينيه اعتقد.

بس ماعرف منو التاجرات،،،ماحصلتهن

و اتمنى تكون البضاعه متوفره عندها في البيت...


و شي ثاني بعد ادوره

بودرة الحلول (السنامكي) تبيعه تاجره معانا في المنتدى و ضيعت اسمها  :Frown:

----------


## أمورة

عااااااااااجل لزوم السفر بعد العيد 
مطلوب قمصان طويله لين الركب و واسعه مناسبه للسفر (حتى لو فساتين قصيره) 
مقاس ميديوم لارج 
شفت كذا تاجره تبيع ملابس كيوت موديلات كوريه و صناعيه صينيه اعتقد. 
بس ماعرف منو التاجرات،،،ماحصلتهن 
و اتمنى تكون البضاعه متوفره عندها في البيت... 

و شي ثاني بعد ادوره 
بودرة الحلول (السنامكي) تبيعه تاجره معانا في المنتدى و ضيعت اسمها  :Frown:

----------


## ام حمد123

فيه مره شفه عارضه موديلات العيد جلابيات اوفساتين فخمه وهيه اماراتيه بس ابا رقمها الخاص يمكن اتصالات يبداء رقمها

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي بودة الحلول التاجره الي عندها خلها تراسلني

----------


## مريووومه

ادور على تاجرة اسمها موون بالانجليزي و تفصل جلابيات الدانتيل

----------


## أمورة

عااااااااااجل لزوم السفر بعد العيد

مطلوب قمصان طويله لين الركب و واسعه مناسبه للسفر (حتى لو فساتين قصيره) 
مقاس ميديوم لارج 
شفت كذا تاجره تبيع ملابس كيوت موديلات كوريه و صناعيه صينيه اعتقد. 
بس ماعرف منو التاجرات،،،ماحصلتهن 
و اتمنى تكون البضاعه متوفره عندها في البيت... 

و شي ثاني بعد ادوره 

بودرة الحلول (السنامكي) تبيعه تاجره معانا في المنتدى و ضيعت اسمها  :Frown:

----------


## وين بنات عمي

ابغي نقاب الطبقات
التاجرة اللي اتبيعه بلييز اتراسلني

----------


## وين بنات عمي

ابا نقاب الطبقات؟؟
منو بتوفرلي اياه؟؟؟

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

*لا اله الإ الله

مين التاجرة اللي تبيع كريستال*

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــلا

بغيت ( اي شي ) لازالة الكرش .. بــــــســـــــرعــــــــــه ..

بـــــــــــــلـــــــــــيــــــــــــز

----------


## موناليزا ***

مطلوب قطع دانتيل باللون الاحمر والتركواز شرات خامة قطعة هالعباة 

شرات قطعة هذي العبياية

[CENTER]





وقطع لحبات الكريستال وسط وكبار بسرعه تقريبا شرات هذي 

[IMG]http://uaewomen.net


الي تقدر توفرهم تراسلنني عالخاص

----------


## الامل موجود

ادور قمصان طويله لين الركب 
الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## yome

انا طلبي غيييييير 

ندااء لكل التاجرات اللي ايبون بضاعة من برع { تايلدن - امريكا - لندن }

بلييييز ممكن توفرولي هالرجل الخشبي ودبدوب مي تو يو لانهم مب متوفرين عندنا لا في الامارات ولا في الخليج


الرجل الخشبي { بصعوبة نحصلة فالامارات }




Me To You

----------


## غرورعبدالله

الخوات اللي عرضوا علي قماطاتهم اشكرهم من كل قلبي..

اللي حبيت قماطاتها طلبت منها... بس والله انكم ما قصرتو ^_^
..............................

انزين 

الحين ابا مثل هالمفارش.. 
بس الله يخليكم بدون مبالغه ف الاسعار.. يعني ما با مفرش فوق ال 300..
بس ابا المفرش عندي منز.. واللي بتفصلي بطرشلها القياسات لان عندي ازرق وابا وردي.. واللي عندها صور تراويني.. ابا لون وردي.. 

يديد مب مستعمل ^_^








وسلمتووو

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

السلام عليكم

منو يعرف صدي الامارات الي عندها جلابيات البنوتات عطوني الرابط جزاكم الله خير دنيا واخره

----------


## نصابو

امممممممممم
من من التاجرات تقدر توفر ليه بنطلون ابيض سااااده مافيه شي وتكون قطعته بارده 
مابا شي من الديسي 

.. ابا شي يسوووى
لنيه شاريه تي شرتات مابا البس جنز الجوووو مايساااااااااااعد

ياليت لووو اطرشون الصوور على الخاااااااااااص ^_^
وثاانكس

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم 

التاجرات الي عندها قواطي السويت الشفافه مع الغطاء.. تراسلني

----------


## منذريه^_^

> ابي بودة الحلول التاجره الي عندها خلها تراسلني

----------


## مس كشخهـ

بليز خواتيه حد يعرف حد من التاجرات تبيع جلابيات بس باسعار ارخص لاني ابغي اشتريهن للخير يزاكن الله الف خير

والاسعار من 200وتحت

----------


## mimi2002

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> التاجرات الي عندها قواطي السويت الشفافه مع الغطاء.. تراسلني

----------


## سما الأمارات

بنات ابي 

مكينت تنظيف السياره \\

مدحن للسياره 

عطر للسياره

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بغيت غراش دخون بالجمله بوغطاه صفراء و بوغطاه زجاج وين بحصل

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

أبا بووووووت .. حد يبيع بوتات

----------


## ديبـــــاج

> مطلوب قطع دانتيل باللون الاحمر والتركواز شرات خامة قطعة هالعباة 
> 
> شرات قطعة هذي العبياية
> 
> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا ابغي بعد شرات قطعة هعباة ياليت حد يوفرلنااااااا

----------


## العيون الشهلة

ممكن بدل اولاد ماااااااااااااااااااااااركات

اوكايدي 

جاب

ميكس

نكست

لو استعمال خفيف مب مشكله

اعمار سنتين ونص 

و من 3-6شهور

اولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد

----------


## بنت النوخذه00

بغيت مدخن للسياره ضروري ..
ودخون وعود ...

----------


## نصابو

> امممممممممم
> من من التاجرات تقدر توفر ليه بنطلون ابيض سااااده مافيه شي وتكون قطعته بارده 
> مابا شي من الديسي 
> 
> .. ابا شي يسوووى
> لنيه شاريه تي شرتات مابا البس جنز الجوووو مايساااااااااااعد
> 
> ياليت لووو اطرشون الصوور على الخاااااااااااص ^_^
> وثاانكس


 من هذا

----------


## موازا

لو سمحتوا منو تقدر توفرلي اغراض مدرسية لشخصية الكرتون ( همتاارو ) باسرع وقت تراسلني على الخاص للضرورة مثل الي بالمرقفات او الي تقدر تساعدني بطلب اغراض من مواقع اخرى اجنبية في كذا مره طلبت بس ماوصلتني الطلبية وشكرا

----------


## عيناويه كشيخه

السسـلآم عليييكمـ


بغـيت آتخبر عن قفآزآت الدآنـيتل آللي تنلبس للعبآيه؟
شفته في المنتدى مره..
وعقب مآلقيـته
والسسموحه

----------


## احتاجك..

> بغيت عدسات +استديو حق كيمرا كانون^^
> والفلاشات وكل شي بليز ضرووووووووووري




وين التاجرة اللي كانت تبيعهم؟؟؟

----------


## red apple

قبل شفت في المنتدى علاقات مالت الشيــل

بس ما اذكر منو تبيعهم 

حد يعرفها؟؟؟؟

----------


## انت غـلاي

منو تقدر تطلبلي من النت نعال mbt 

في انتظاركم

----------


## راعية لكزس

ابغي اعرف منو التاجرة اللى كانت اتبيع فيمتو مثلج

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت أبا جينزات شورت بناطلين .. مع قمصان بديهات حلوة .. حد يبيع !!


مثل هذييلة اريد 

وبديهات مثل هذييلا كمثال


بليز اللي عندهاا تتواصل على الخاص معاي اخاف أضيع الموضوع  :Frown:

----------


## ديبـــــاج

منو تقدر توفرلي شنطة LV بس تكون اصلية سرت البوتيك ماعجبني شي ولاحد يطرشلي تقليد تراني اعرف التقليد عدلللللللللللللللل وزين
فديتكم الي تقدر اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## يمامة أيوب

Cocoa Planoأبغي ها العدسه ضروري 
بنـــــــــات - تــــاجرات 
ضروري 
ضروري
بغيت ها العدســــه منو يبيعها؟؟
اســــــمها
Cocoa Plano 
و بعد الخضـــراء
kiwi  




 



'

----------


## نصابو

منوووووووووووووو تسوي بسكويت عين الجمــل اباه حق العيــد
ابا شي مررررررررررررتب وغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااوي
ابا بسكويت عيل الجمل بالتوفي اباه ممزور من التوووفي
لنه لوو ماعيبني برجعه خخخخ .. صدق ماامزح
صدق مابا تفشلونيه وخاصه هالعيد غيررر
: )

----------


## mooon shj

ابغي سكارفات حلوه وتثبت ع الرأس عادية وماركات

----------


## راعية بزنس

اريد شنط مدرسيه لبنات في المرحلة الثانويه

----------


## M.Huda

ابي شنطة اصلية يديده مايزيد سعرها عن 1400

----------


## m14

بنات ابا قطع ابو قفص .,... منو عنده

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

ادور على التاجره تامي مب محصلتنها تبيع دهن عود وعود بغيت اطلب منها ضروري

----------


## anjo0od

هلا 
منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ميكب ماك؟
وفي تاجره اتبيع ربطات للشعر على شكل دانتيل منو 
يعرفها

----------


## شيخه بمعاليها

ابا التشقير الشفاف بس بليز ضروري

----------


## ريــــــــــم

السلام عليكم 

انا محتاجه كيس الملابس ابغي بيج او اسود 


اقصد الكيس اللي تتعلق فيه الملابس ويحافظ عليها 


بليييز باسرع وقت 


وتحياتي لكم

----------


## ام حمدان10

بنات ابي فساتين من تصميم مايكل وتكون اسهارهم حلو مش غاليه

----------


## روح أمها

لو سمحتو بغيت شنط ونعول مالت مدارس حق بنات الثانويه وتكون حلوه وبسعر معقول وإنشاء الله ماتردوني لأني أول مره أطلب

----------


## سلامة بنت غانم

بغيت عود حطب ( مش معطر ) راسلوني على الخاص

----------


## B6RaaNa

السلامـ عليكم .... بغيت من الاخت مفاز علبة من منتج هوليود لتخفيف الوزن (العصير)
و اريده في اسرع وقت ، وانتظر الرد .... شكراً

----------


## أصغرالبنات

ابغي بسكوت عين الجمل ضروووووووري للعيد...ويكون لذيييييييييذ

فاللي توفره ياليت تتواصل ويايه عالخاص,,,,

----------


## انت غـلاي

مرحبا خووواتي 

بغيت اسوي توزيعات حق عيد ميلاد بنتي بيكون اول يوم العيد,,

بغيت اسوي شي مميز وحلووو 

ياريت تدلوني منو التاجره اللي تسوي توزيعات غااويه

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ابغي جينز لونه رصاصي عمر 7 سنوات 

اللي تقدر توفره لي اتخبرني

----------


## غلا أخوها

:Frown: 
بغيت سـاعة اقنور
لو حد عنده يطرش لي ع الخاص
الصور عسب اشتري

ضروري للعيد

----------


## أم القمر

مرحبا خواتي

بغيت شنط جوسي كوتور

----------


## أحزاااان

لو سمحتوووووووووووو خواتي الغاليات بس لو في احد يفيدني انا ادور ع مكينة

الطباعة ع الورد والاشياء الثانيه لو احد يدلني وكم سعرها بالضبط لو احد يفيدني ابيها ضروري 

محتاجه لها والسموحه منكم وارجو منكم تردون علي بشي ولو في احد يعرف وين يبيعونها 

بالامارات

----------


## مريم الشحي

منو من التاجرات كانت اتبيع هالزيت ؟؟؟ عندي هالعلبة من 6اشهور تقريبا

 

ضرووووووووووري اباه

----------


## أم ود!د

بنات بغيت اي شدو مبروك ب 48 لون

كنت ما خذه كمية من عند التاجرة مها او المها

النيك نيم مالها بالانجليزي وفيه ارقام ما اعرفه بالضبط

ياريت اتساعدوني

ابغيه بسعر حلوووو

----------


## روح أمها

بغيت شنط مدارس حق خواتي سير مالها طويل أبي نعول مدارس سوده أرضيه ونعول سبورت حلوه وكيوت وأسعارهم مقوله

----------


## ام نزوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفرلي هالاشياء (دفعة وحده) عسب ما اصرف وايد عالتوصيل ..

1- مشط بف بحدود 35 الى 40 درهم (جفت هالاسعار في المنتدى بس ما اذكر اسم التاجرة)
2- شدووو مخملي متوسط الحجم (بالالوان اساسية وبسعر معقول )
3- ستاند شغابات حجم متوسط باسعار معقولة الله يخليكم .. الميزانية رايحة فيها هالفترة ..

ارجو الرد عالخاص .. في اسرع وقت ممكن ما عليكن امارة العيد قرب..
والسموحه ^_^

----------


## najoool

مرحبا الغاليات بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع لبس الخادمات .. لو سمحتن بليييز ومستعيله

----------


## الحلوة رورو

بنات عندي طلب غريب شوي .. بدي سلسلة كتب twilight حتى لو مستخدمة ما في مشكلة  :Frown:  بدياها ضرووووري

اللي عندها السلسلة تراسلني .. بشرط تكون كاملة .. 

و مشكورات ^-^

----------


## العوش2001

من ممكن توفي لي شنطة الحلاقة
ضروري
قبل العيد

----------


## دلع باباتي

أبا التاجرة اسمها الليلك وينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااا

----------


## فديتك_أنا

ابا كفرات تيلفون بلاك بيري بولد مثل اللي في هالموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=511838

اباهن بنفس السعراللي في الموضوع او اقل و ابا منها فوق ال 15 لون

----------


## موناليزا ***

> مطلوب قطع دانتيل باللون الاحمر والتركواز شرات خامة قطعة هالعباة 
> 
> شرات قطعة هذي العبياية
> 
> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sh3no3a

بغيت ورق سدر طازج
ورق سدر مو بودرة سدر

اللي تقدر لو سمحتي طرشيلي عالخاص...

----------


## أم امون

لو سمحتو خواتي التاجرات منو تبيع عدسات بتشكيلات حلوة ؟

ضروري قبل العيد.

----------


## أم مييد

بغيت سكارف زيبرا 
وجوتي بعد زيبرا
في وحده كانت تبيع بس ما اذكر اسمها

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 
بغيت شيل الصلاة المخيوطه اللي شرات الكندوره والشيله قطعة مربعه مش اللي جنها بخنق !!!!
ياريت اللي عندها تطرش الصوره والسعر عالخاص .. 

شكرا ..

----------


## لمعة خرز

بنات انا ادور على قميص او توب او فستان قصير فووووووشي من الخاطر واباه جديد وغير مستعمل

اللي عندها ياليت على الخاص

واذا في لبس فوووووشي ممكن ينفع

----------


## الجمعية

ابا جواتي بناتيه 24 السايز

----------


## ام شوووووق

بنات ابا نظارة راي بان عدستها اسود عاكس بليييييييييييز بسعر مناسب

اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاااص

----------


## موناليزا ***

> مطلوب قطع دانتيل باللون الاحمر والتركواز شرات خامة قطعة هالعباة 
> 
> شرات قطعة هذي العبياية
> 
> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## x REEM x

*أتمنى أحصل جلابيه حلوه وفخمه للعيد ،،، ويفضل لو تكون فوشيه 

أدري طلبي متأخر ،،،*

----------


## أم عــــلي

> أتمنى أحصل جلابيه حلوه وفخمه للعيد ،،، ويفضل لو تكون فوشيه 
> 
> أدري طلبي متأخر ،،،


meee tooooooooooooooooooo

اللي عندها تخبرناا بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

التاجره تامي عيزت وانا ادور عليج 
ماباقي شي عن العيد 
بغيت عود من عندج ..

----------


## صغيرونه ذوق

حبيباتي التاجرات منو منكم تقدر توفرلي صندل شوارفسكي او شحاطه .. فلات مب شرط هارفي نيكيلز .. ابا شي راقي وحلووو .. او ممكن حد من البناات المبدعااااااات فتركيب الشوارفسكي توفرلي ايااه اباه للعيد بنااااااات بلييز مقاس 38 ..

----------


## وردة ابلادي

ابا اثمد

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

ادور على ستاند حلو و الا غريب عشان الاسوارة لأنه واايد عندي و با ارتبهم بستاند

----------


## ميثاتي

ابي توزيعات حق العرس 1000 حبه

----------


## القطوة الدلوعة

الغوااااااااالي بغيت منكم هلهوبات و بنتكورات ( بيزوو او فيزوو) و ( السراويل الضيجة اللي تكون تحت الركبة ) للاطفال 


بسرعه قبل العيد

----------


## ام حمده3

بغيت كفرات ولحف حق السرير

----------


## القطوة الدلوعة

> بغيت كفرات ولحف حق السرير


يكون مقاسه كبييييير يعني عريض 240 * 220 و يكون مكون من عدة قطع

----------


## صغيرونه ذوق

- مشط بف بحدود 35 الى 40 درهم 
غشوووه شفتها فالمنتدى بس مااحيد اسم التاجره ياريت تطرشولي ايااه .. لي تيي رضوووف فهمتو عليه 
وبسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## عيون حياتوه

منو التاجرة الل تقدر توفر لي من موقع ebay

اريد latch hook kits

----------


## أنثى / ..

منو التاجره اللي تبيع بلاك بيري (بولد) يديد مب مستعمل بس أرخص من السوق وارخص من اتصالات !!

----------


## منذريه^_^

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفريلي هيلاهوبات قطن بالوان متنوعه؟

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــــــــــــلا

ابي شي .. يشيل الكرش .. يشيل الكرش .. يشيل الكرش !!

----------


## M.Huda

ابي بلاك بيري ستووووورم بسعر اوكيه

----------


## فنونة99

أبا شيل مزمومة ملونة بسعر متميز

----------


## محبة الإنشاد

*الله يخليييكم بــغيت كفرااات اللاب تووب بالكورشيييه حد يعرف منو تبيع =(*

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي فساتين مايكل منو عندها ابي اشتري

----------


## miss 36sah

*1. شحاطات حلوه وفخمه* 
*2. طقم لسرير للبيبي*

*3. ستاندات للملاعق*

**

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

> *مطلووب شنط كارولينا هرريررا 
> 
> اللي شرات هاي
> 
> مش مهم اللون .. المهم نفس الموديل
> 
> 
> *


مطلووووووووووووووووووب

----------


## ام حمدان26

منو تقدر توفرلي السياره العجيبه من الصيني الي تتسلق اليدران بسعر حلووو ابغي مية حبه 
الي تعرف بكم سعرها بيكون تتواصل معاي على الخاص

----------


## mozani

خوااتي في وحده من التاجرات كانت تبيع مزيل للعرق اظني شرا الكريم بس يدوم 3 ايام والله عيزت من زود ما ادور الموضوع بس ما لقيته .. انا قريت كذا موضوع بس مب شرا اللي اقصده لان هذا كاتبه التاجره ان يدوم ثلاث ايام و اظن انه ب 40 درهم .. يا ريييييييت اللي تعرفها تطرشلي الرابط مال الموضوع

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

ابغي صبغه شــــعـــــر مؤؤؤقته والواااان كريزي كلر يعني وردي وفوشوي وازرق وهالالوان ونووعييه اوكيه ماتخرب الشعر ويبين لونها كأنه صبغه صالون ووتروح من ثاني غسله او اكثر

بلييييييييز باسرع وقت ابيها

----------


## الوطنية

خووااااااااااتي بغيت كريم اساس ديرماكول 
وبدل للأطفال للعيد بس باسعار زينة مب غالية 
بليييييييييييييييييز 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## خذاني الشوق

بعد قلبي وخوووووووووووووواتي التاجرات الفزعه تكفون ابي قمصان ماركات مثل بولو / ارماني/دولسي قبانا / موسكينو / قوتشي/ دي اند جي/ كفالي / 
وتكووووووون مقاس سمول بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز وبسعر معقول مب بالالوفات ابي شي رخيص مو غالي وايد همتكم عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد انتظركم على الخاااص

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

السلام عليكم والرحمه

يالغوالي شحالكم

بغيت صناديق بأحجام شوي كبيره 

يعني لاوراق ومذكرات وهالسوالف

بس يكون لها قفل اهم شي القفل ><

الله يعطكم العافيه

والله يفتحها على اللي بتلقاها لي  :Frown:

----------


## ام المزيون

من تسوي وسايط
بغيته للعيد

----------


## ام كركش ذهبي

كفرات بلاك بيري برلد ابغي شي غريب وعجيب يعني فنتك...

----------


## لغز

ابا سيديات الرسومه المتحركه القديييييييييييمه

----------


## الناعمة_999

لو سمحتو أبا توزيعات حق البيبي ( ولد ) .. منو تسوي توزيعات راقيه وحجمها كبير شوي ..

----------


## الريم519

انا بغيت شبل مال البيت اللي تكون عليها فصوص ..

----------


## بنوتي

بغيت وحده تبيع عدسات طبيه بس تكوون بلوون اسووود 

واللي عندها طلبي تكلمني ع الخاااااص ،،،، 

اترياااكم

----------


## مراااام

اريد رولات الفير السريعه 
18حبة لو90درهم عادي

----------


## جرح الموده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكن يميع

مباركن عيدكن مقدماً

خواتي أنا من يومين شفت عضوه حاطه في توقيعها صورة سكارف لويس فيتون بس عليه كتابه بالأزرق

منووو إنتييي .. لوووول

صدق والله .. اللي تعرفها بليز تخبرني ولا تبخل عليه

أترياكن ^_^

----------


## جرح الموده

**

*أبغي شرات هذا بس اللون أزرق مب برتقالي*

*منو تقدر توفرلي اياه ؟*

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم و الرحمـه ،، 

مباركن عيدكم ،، **

خواتي انا ابا تيشرتات او بجايم اوو اي شي يخص السنافر حق صبايا اوكيه !

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحباااااااااااا

ابغي وحده تسويلي *مسج وسايط* بليييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## غلاي زايد

لو سمحتن تاجرات ابا شيل البيت ( تشكيلة الماركات )

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد شنط لابتوب ف حدود 100 درهم ( بليز الي سعرها اكثر لا اطرش لي رساله )

----------


## رقيقة

لو سمحتو منو من التاجرات اللي اتبيع شنط جوسي كوتور ؟؟؟؟

ممكن اتراويني شنطها ؟؟

----------


## نجمةالغالي

ابا شيل شيل

----------


## ام محمد ونعم

مساء الخير سيداتنااا وانساتنا



منو تعرف شو اسم الحرمة الي تأجر فساتين غاوية من دبي ؟؟ 


واذا محد عرفهاا خبروني اسامي العضوات الي يأجرون فساتين هني بالمنتدى

----------


## angel2008

مطلوووووووووووب التجرات اللي يكتبون على الفووووووطه عبارات

----------


## همس الحواس

بليز ابي شنطة مستلزمات الحلاقه للرياييل .... بس الاصليه مابي تقليد
أو دلوووني عالتاجرة اللي تبيعه..

----------


## لغز

مــــــــــــــــن تقـــــــــــــــــــــدر توفرلـــــــــــــــــــــــي منيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكان؟؟

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي مشوط للشعر و تيجان يعني سوالف الشعر .. و شرط انها تقدر توصل لي عن طريق شركة هــوت لايــن اللي ما تقدر لا تراسلني عسب ما نضيع الوقت ..

اللي متوفر عندها تراسلني للضرورررررة

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ضروري ابغي الفكس السائل

----------


## الامل موجود

ادور قماطااااااااات غريبه؟؟؟؟

----------


## M!ss Nooty

كفرات لنوكيا e71 ..

----------


## هوى البال*

ضروووري جدا : وين اقدر احصل بوشيه جاهزه للعروس ( الللي تتغطى به )

----------


## بنت_ناس

منوه تقدر توفرلي الليزر المنزلي

----------


## الناعمة_999

_مرحبا بنات .. 

أبا وحده تسوي تشكيله كامله حق االبيبي ( شغل الدانتيل ) 

حق السرير والمفارش والمخدات يعني كميه من القطع وبسعر مناسب بليز .. إلي تحس انه اسعارها وااايد غاليه لاتعب نفسها .. لانه صدق حريم المنتدى أسعارهن واااااااااااايد مبالغ فيها وعالفاظي .._

----------


## القلب مشغول

أبا اي فون 3 جي اس بعر معقووول

----------


## بنوتي

منوو تقدر توفر لي لوشناات للجسم اللي يخلي الجسم يلمع ويغطي العيوووب ،،، 

واللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاااص ،، واللي تبااه فااله طيييب ،،،،،،

----------


## ام حمدان10

منو عندها فساتين مايكل وتبي تبيعهم

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

ابغي فساتين للطلعه موب حق السهرات حتي لو كان مستعمل نظيف

----------


## ريحانه 009

بغيت مفارش و دلال للضيوف

----------


## M!ss Nooty

4 ايبود تاج اليييدييد 16 جيجا ..

----------


## ЯǾΫΛΪ ЄЎӘŠ

I want a new shoes *For MEN*

Brand Shoes

D&G or Gucci or George Armani 

or any *brand* 


But it must be a *new shoe* with all accessories

Or used in *very good condition*

If you have it continue with me 

*Condition*


the shoes are *AUTH*

When sending a message should contain the *price* and *pictures* of the shoes 

Without these conditions as set forth on any message

----------


## أونه!

ممكن حد يدلني على وحده اتبيع مشايات مال الرياضة ضروري بليز

----------


## بين نارين

ابغي صبغ اظافر فسفوري ويفضل اللون الفوشي والاصفر 
الي عندها ياريت تراسلني والي تعرف مكان يبيع هالالوان تخبرني 
وبكون شاكره لها

=)

----------


## أونه!

بنات بليز ضروري منو تعرف حد تبيع المشايات الرياضة بسعر حلو ويزاها خير

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تعرف وحده تبيع مناكير اسلامي .. ؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت تراسلني ..  :Frown:

----------


## meaw el meaw

منو عندها ميك اب ماركة nars ?

----------


## الامل موجود

منو تبيع اطقم دلال؟

----------


## بدر زمانها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لو سمحتم ابى اشترى شنطة للكتب الجامعية بس تكون على موضة

----------


## um-beereg3

*ابي
لاب
توب
توشيبا
TOSH-A300*

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت اغراض لكيمرت كانون بليز ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## الزرعونية

هلا عزيزاتي

بغيت كب كيك ستاند 20 حبه وبسعر معقول

مثل اللي في الصور




أو إذا تعرفون محل في سوق التنين مثلا اقدر احصل فيه هذا المنتج خبروني

----------


## طفلة الأمس

السلام عليكم

بغيت استكرات حنا فيه من العضوات عرضت استكرات حنا بس الحين ماشي واللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## um-beereg3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ابي
لاب
توب
توشيبا
TOSH-A300

----------


## *بنت بوظبي*

انا بغيت جهاز النقانق (هوت دوغ) 
هي تشبه الشويه الكهربايه بس ما اعرف شو اسمهاا 
نفس الي بالشيشه (محطات البترول) 

الي تعرف وين اروم احصلها ؟؟

----------


## blackroses

ابحث عن احدث الموديلات لفساتين الأطفال من سن 7-8 سنوات ..

----------


## ميميه88

بليييييييز بلييييييييز ابا مرضعة اوبرا 
وابا مستلزمات المواليد

----------


## سيد العذارى

ابا ستيكرات اللاب توب 

من من التاجرات عندها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مس كشخهـ

السلام عليكم


بغيتكم..


بغيت فستان لعرس ويكون بسعر معقول وعادي اذا كان بالايجار انا من المنطقه الشرقيه


اللي تعرف وحده تبيع والا اتاجر تراسلني

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

بغيييت صبغغه مؤؤقته( كريزي كلور ) قبل يووم الاحد بليييز تاجرااات

----------


## senyora

بغيت ملال السويت اللي اتبيعهن ام كاكي

----------


## منذريه^_^

ابا قطع ويل و قطن من الهند

----------


## منذريه^_^

ابا عباايه شغلها اسود باسووود ^_*

----------


## um-beereg3

ابي 
لاب توشيبا

----------


## معاني الود

انا أبي سليبرات فرو

----------


## نسيم الأمل

السلام عليكم .. ابغي تاوه .. الي يسون عليه خبز رقاق .. و بسعر حلو .. ياريت الي تقتدر توفرلي اياه اطرشلي رساله

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده تبيع بوكسات ..  :Frown:  ؟؟

----------


## أم-سيف

الي تبيع شنط ماركة guess يا ليت اطرشلي ع الخاااص

----------


## Ytmat_Zayed

منوه من التاجرات تبيع مشابك الــ ( بف )) للشعر 

ياليت تراسلني خاص .,.....

ضــــــــــروووري 

:
:

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

جمعة مباركة عليكم

من فترة شفت وحدة من التاجرات اتبيع ملال السويت

وكان فيه نوعين عندها

ياليت اتراسلني .. لأن أبغيه ضروري

----------


## بدر زمانها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابى اشترى اجار بحرينى طعمه رهيب 
ياريت حد يوفر حقى الاجار بحرينى

----------


## عنـ!د

اريد بوتات اذا حد يبيعها من التاجرات

----------


## سلرا

اريد ملال حق السويت

----------


## العروس راك

أنا أبغي شنطة لحفظ الخواتم

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت الخلطه اللي يشل الشعر من الويه في احد التاجرات تبيعه بس ناسيه اسمها

----------


## منوة العين

بنات فيه تاجره كانت أتسوي توزيعات ب3 دراهموالتوزيعات عباره عن لوشنات فياليت إلي أتعرف اسمها أطرشلي عل خاص

----------


## وتر الشوق

منو التاجره الي تبيع هالصابون

----------


## العروس راك

ما في تاجرة تبيع شنط أو علب خاصة لحفظ الخواتم نفس اللي في محلات الذهب 
أرجو مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## غروري ملكني

بغيت كفراات كشخة والواان حق بلاك بيري بولد

----------


## ام عبد الهادى

انا بسال عن الملابس المستعملة

----------


## رعبـوبة

منو تقدر توفرلي هالمكتبة .. اللي عشكل دواير .. عاليمين !

----------


## ام كركش ذهبي

> بغيت كفراات كشخة والواان حق بلاك بيري بولد


مي تو

----------


## ام كركش ذهبي

> بغيت كفراات كشخة والواان حق بلاك بيري بولد


مي تو

----------


## الورود 2009

نداء إنساني وعاجل الى كل وحدة تعرف حد يبيع عسل سدر طبيعي 100% وليس مغشوش 
لأني محتاجتنه ضروري عندي مريض

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

منوو تقدر توفر لبي شرااات هالششششنطه جفتها فموقع وعيبتني بس مااقدر اطلب منه .. 
.
.

----------


## المظلومة

أبغي يونيفورم الخدم اللي عليه تطريز

----------


## angel2008

مطلوب :
اطقم دلال 
+شنطه خواتم
+ ستكرات اليدار
+ سلال الكب كيك

----------


## angel2008

> منو تقدر توفرلي هالمكتبة .. اللي عشكل دواير .. عاليمين !


انا بعد ابى نفسهااااااااا  :Smile:

----------


## أم مييد

منو تقدر توفر لي حبوب سيبوتريم 15 للتخسيس

----------


## athab

السلام عليكم 

انا بغيت كمن قطعت قماش 

الاولى 
قطن مقلمه اسود واحمر 4 وار 
قطن مقلمه اسود وابيض 4 وار 
وتكون الخطوط ضعيفه مش سميكه 


الثانيه 
اي خام ولو حرير اوكيه 
تكون مثل الى لابستنه الفنانه ميثاء اول اغنية الشوق 
كندوه الثراثيه فيها اصفر واحمر ووكذا لون 


وبغيت بعد الشيل الشفافه الى كانوا اول يلبسونها 


الله يخليكم لا تردوني اي وحده عندا اي شئ من طلباتي تخبرني 
انتظركم

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت ..

ابا كآب حراري .. 
اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص بليز 
بأسرع وقت

----------


## ام حمد123

منو ادلييني علا محل ايبيع قطع فساتين اعرس ويكون في العين

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

عرس اختي شهر11 أبغي فساتين روعه لي ولخواتي وحده عمرها 5سنوات ووحده8سنوات ووحده عمرها 12سنه الي عندها تطرشلي الصور ع الخاص ابغي فساتين نظيفه وترفع الراس

----------


## أم فطوومه

ابغي جلاليب دانتيل

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت .. اللي تبيع كآب حراري .. 
يكون بـ 150 درهم مب اكثر بليز تراسني على الخاص

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تعرف وحده اتزين المبايلات والبلاك بيري بالكرستال او السوارفسكي .. وو يكون اقل من 1000 درهم .؟؟؟

----------


## نفاخة

مرحبا 

ابا شنط ماركات اصلية باسعار مناسبة

----------


## &لولو&

السلام عليكم

بغيت قطع قطن مع شيلهن باخذ كميه كبيرة ويكون السعر بـ30

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

منو عندها صبغ اظافر KONAD اللون الاسود

----------


## خلود 2

ياليت وحدة تاجرة عندها ملابس قطنية للاطفال .. وبسعر ممتاز

----------


## الاميرة11

هلا خواتي

فديتكم منو تعرف تاجرة ممكن تسويلي هدايا لعروس مع التغليف وميزانيتي بحدود 1000-1200 درهم^^

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مرااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب

منو عندها ملال السويت اللي عليها غطاء

شفتها قبل بالمنتدى

----------


## &لولو&

أبي مخاااااااااااااوير وفيها فصوص ويكون سعرها بـ40

----------


## لغز

ابا ساعه بربري رجاليه من باريس غاليري بس يكون سلم واستلم مب تحويل

----------


## الحلوووهـ

بغيت كتاب طبخ مائدة الثريا مترجم بالاندونيسي

ضرووري اللي عندها اتراسلني

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> منوو تقدر توفر لبي شرااات هالششششنطه جفتها فموقع وعيبتني بس مااقدر اطلب منه .. 
> .
> .

----------


## عاشقة البحر

ابا مليكان؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة البحر

> *سلام عليكم ... خواتي التاجرات ..*
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي (  أطقم اسنان اللى هو الخاص بـ التقويم ) الغرض منه تجميلي فقط 
> 
> وله ألوان ( وردي واخضر وازرق واحمر .... الخ ) 
> 
> *وهو يستخدم على سطح الاسنان فقط .... يعطي شكل حلو للاسنان ..*
> 
> " اللي تقدر توفر لي " تقولي السعر ( قيمته ) ؟
> ...



انا بعد ابا

----------


## بسومه الحلوه

ابغي اكسسوارات لليد ؟..............

----------


## ورد طائفي

مرحبا تاجرات

اريد التاجرة الي تسوي سلال الفواكه وتوصلها

----------


## نفاخة

ابا الشنطة لي فيها ادوات حلاقة رجالية اصلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية طبعا

----------


## حليلي أغمـض

لسلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا منو تقدر توفر لي الاقماع اللي يستخدمونهم في فطاير الأقماع؟

واللي تقدر تبين لي لو سمحت مشكورة لك البيانات السعر وطريقة الدفع والتوصيل
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## shgoon

ابا شاي وو لونغ

----------


## نعومة أنثى

في تاجره تتعامل مع محل ورود دولي
تسوي طلبات لباقات ورود مع كيك أو حلاوه 
واطرشه لأي مكان برع البلاد
ريلي مسافر وابغي أفاجئه
ردو عليه ضروري وبسرعه يابنات

----------


## UAEyyah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


كيف الحال خواااااتي

بغيت أسأل إذا في وحدة تقدر توفّر هالمرايا من إيكيا ، تراسلني





بغيت 3 و شكراً مقدماً

----------


## shoo_shoo

مرحبااا

اي تاجره ممكن توفر لي راس للمانيكان

ينفع نتعلم عليه المكياج تراسلني ع الخاص بليييز

----------


## 7nona

مرحبا خواتيه 

اممم بغيت طاولة لاب توب فيها فتحات تهوية

مابي العاديه اللي بليا فتحات 

شرى اللي فالصورة







اللي عندها اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## احب_ريلي

انا ابي سليبن باق حلو وكيوت وراقي وسعر معقول
وابي وحده تسوي توزيعات بافكار يديده وحلوه وسعر معقول

----------


## وسنْ

منو توفر حبوب التبييض الجلوتاثيون 700 سوبر وايت ؟

----------


## silent tear

بنات منوو تقدر توفر لي كابات الغتره 

مثل اللي فالصووره 

اللي عندها فكره تراسلني ع البرايفت

----------


## عيون عنود

ابا شنط سفر ب سعر معقول

ودزاينات حلوه

بلييييييز محتاجتنهم ضروووووووري

----------


## ساسي ذهب

بغيت اي بود للسفر اهئ احسن بتملل

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت .. ابا مناكير اسلامية .. 
من تبييييع

----------


## الحـــــايره

أبا قمصان نووم .. بسسس مب قصيره وايد.. 
يعني طول معقووول  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hamda.liwa

السلام عليكم 

صراحه تعبت وانا ادور في ساعدوني واحس حرام اتم اكتب موضوع بس حق سؤال

ابا كيمرا مراقبه منزل ومنو من المنتدى جربته يعني مع ردود البنات

ومشكورات

----------


## طير الود

*مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

منو منكن يقدر يوفر لي ساعه رادو ها الموديل 

http://www9.0zz0.com/2009/09/29/07/369751830.jpg

ان شالله تقدرون ويزاكم الله الف خير 

اتريا الرد ان شالله قريب*

----------


## كلي برآءه

حبيبآتي ابي اووشن حق الـآيد .. عشآن احطه بعد مآ اكل بعد الكليه
يكون مرطب و فيه ريحه حلوه لوسمحتوآ

----------


## احلى فراشه

بغيت الروج السحري بس مب اللي لونه اخضر لا في واحد ثاني لونه بيج

واريد التاجره يلي تيب الملابس من هذا الموقع http://www.gymboree.com/index.jsp

----------


## smily

بغيت سكارفات ملونة

----------


## بنت زعل

انا ادور شنط سفر بكل الاحجام

----------


## دار_الزين

منو تقدر توفر تلفون بلاك بيري البولد من اتصالات او دو باقل سعر <<< يعني تعرف حد عميل عندهم واييب بسعر حلو ولها عمولتها ..

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت توزيعات للمواليد ضروووووري  :12 (61): ..
ماريد اي توزيعات .. ابغي شي حلو وراقي  :12 (49): ..


،، يزاكــم الله خير ،،

----------


## حبيته بجنون

مرحبا فديتكم

ابا التاجره كروشيه ضرووووري او ام سعود ادورهن مب محصلتنهن ياليت لو تراسلوني على الخااص

----------


## الزين كلها لي

سلام عليكم أريد أتواصل مع الي تبيع فناجين البسكوت بما إنه صديقتي راح أيكون عندها عزيمه على السبوع الياي ممكن تساعدوني فيها عاجل جدا جدا و الله تعبت و أنا أدور عليها علشان أتواصل وياها

----------


## شوكليت توي

في تاجرة تبيع 4 بيجامات ب100درهم

ممكن تراسلني او حد يعطيني رابطها

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي فساتين مايكل ابي اشتريهم

----------


## أم غلا34

السلام عليكم منو من التاجرة اتبيع كفرات السرير الماركات بغيت اشوف البربري

----------


## Hamdo0na

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفر لي كفرات بلاك بيري البولد

وبكون شاكرة لها

----------


## الامل موجود

الي عندها اشياء رجاليه مثل ساعات قلامات اي شي يصلح حق هديه رجاليه
تراسلني ع الخااااااااااص و بسرعه

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

بليــــــــــز الي تقدر تطلبلي من موقع تراسلني على الخاص ..

----------


## الهدى1

أنااااااااااااا بعد اللي تقدر تطلب لي من موقع نكست برع يريييييت لو ترد علي ضرووووري عسب أعطيها الطلبااااااااااااات

----------


## Miss.luv

الغاليات منو ممكن توفر لي اساور
Hermes 
اصليات طبعا 

او
Dior, Fendi,Chanel,LV

بس افضل hermes

ابا اصليات لو سمحتوو

----------


## السنوعيه

بغيت اسكارفات بربري بس من النوع اللي يثبت ع الراس و لويس فيتون الي عليه ورود فسفوريه

و بغيت قميص بربري 

و مشكورين

----------


## خلوصة

بليز انا ادور جلابيات دانتيل حق المستشفى اللي طلبي متوفر عندها ترد علي و يزاش الله الف خير urgent

----------


## شوق وبس

تاجرات المنتدى وبالاخص تاجرات بوظبي 

بغيتكم توفروا لي شغلة شايفتنها في بوظبي مول

لبس للاطفال .. اللي بتقدر ياليت تراسلني عالخاص 

على اساس اطرش لها الصورة والمبلغ

----------


## dala3 reemany

ياليت وحده تخبرني منو تبيع الشنط :



بس التوصيل يكون سلم واستلم .. وما في ايداع بنكي ؟؟؟  :Frown:  سوري بس مضطره  :Smile:

----------


## myDreams

السلام عليكم...

خواتي منو يقدر يوفر لي دفاتر فواتير و أكياس و كراتين عليهن لوجو؟ و ابا تصاميم لوجو بلاستيكية او معدنية..!!

----------


## Um 3baiD

الشيخـــات ،
ظهراتي قليــله و بغيت حايه من NYX 
و كذا ماركـــه مـ لي فـ لايف ستايل ؛
لي بتقدر اتوفرلي اياهن تتواصل ويايـــه

،

لأ عدمتكـــن

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> *سلام عليكم ... خواتي التاجرات ..*
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي (  أطقم اسنان اللى هو الخاص بـ التقويم ) الغرض منه تجميلي فقط 
> 
> وله ألوان ( وردي واخضر وازرق واحمر .... الخ ) 
> 
> *وهو يستخدم على سطح الاسنان فقط .... يعطي شكل حلو للاسنان ..*
> 
> " اللي تقدر توفر لي " تقولي السعر ( قيمته ) ؟
> ...


me 2

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

فديتكم ابغيها >< الي تروم توفرها لي تتواصل وياي عسب اعطيها الموقع

----------


## بطيخه 1991

بغيت سوارات سوبرمان اللي تقدر اتوفرهن لي !!!

ضروري لو سمحتوا . . .

----------


## khakhou68

انا ابى شنطة ليدي ديور بسعر مناسب

----------


## شوكليت توي

ادور الي تبيع بيجامات 4 ب100درهم حريمي مب اطفال

----------


## غــــــلا

اللي عندها افكار توزيعات حق الطالبات في المدرسة ... تراسلني عالخاص وابا سعر يكون معقووووووووووول ...

----------


## غزلان-22

بغيت طاوله الاب توب لو سمحتوااااااااااااااا

----------


## غزلان-22

> ياليت وحده تخبرني منو تبيع الشنط :
> 
> 
> 
> بس التوصيل يكون سلم واستلم .. وما في ايداع بنكي ؟؟؟  سوري بس مضطره

----------


## روحـه

أبا لانجري

أي تاجره تشوف مشاركتي تطرشلي ع الخاص كل الصور اللي عندها

محتاجته بسررررررررررررررعه ما عندي وقت  :Frown:

----------


## سحــر العيـون

*السلام عليكم يالغاليات...

ابي تاجره اتيب فساتين مناسبات واعراس لبنات عمر سنتين من امريكا او اوروبا...

بانتظاركم حبيباااااااااتي...

الله ايوفقكم...*

----------


## كـلـي غـروور

انا ادور اكسسوارات حق اللابتوب مثل الاستكرات والميداليات وشنط حلوة ومتنوعه حق الاب جيه يعني كل اغراض الاب بس تكون بناتيه وحلوه وكيوت

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تعرف وحده تبيع فراش العرايس وبسعر حلوو .. ؟؟؟؟

ويكووون مزركش .. يعني عليه حركات

ووحده اتبيع اكياس بالدرزن للطلبيات والمناسبات ظ؟؟

----------


## myDreams

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات المنتدى،،

بغيت حد يوفر لي جواتي (فلات و كعوب) من تايلاند بشرط يكونن سادة و ألوان حلوة و يديدة.. ضروووووري

----------


## myDreams

و اذا فيه حد يوفرلي بديات سادة بألون مختلفة من تركيا بحيث تكون الكواليتي أكثر من ممتازة

----------


## الولهانه فيك

اريد اطلب ملابس الي عرضتوهن من امريكا وبريطانيا حق بنتي عمرها سنتين وانا من العين 
اريد بعد الدخون وعطور فراش وقباضات الشعر

----------


## @مي مي@

أبي ملابس داخلية اذا تتوفر عندكم

----------


## بنت زعل

ادور عن التاجره ديور الي اتبيع شنط سفر

----------


## looma

السلام عليكم خواتي أبغي البودرة لازالة الشعر من المناطق الحساسة من تونس

----------


## كيوت عمري

ابا كفراات البلاستيكية الملونة حق البلاك بيري الكيييرف

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده تبيع عدسات باربي بسعر حلوو ؟؟

----------


## shbany

مرحبا

بنات أبغي مانيكان راقي 
إللي عندها تراسلني 
أبغيه أبيض وراقي بدون رأس ولا يد ولا أرجل 
تقريبا مثل هذا:
http://m002.maktoob.com/********/up/...1190891281.JPG

رجاء بنات إللي عندها اطرشلي الصورة 
وتقولي الثمن 
وإللي ماعندها وتبا توفرة بعطيها عموله

----------


## وضوووحه

خواتي بغيت المرضعه العجيبه مال اوبرا اللي تكون على شكل لهايه وبعدين انبوب طويل شوي وعقب المرضعه واللي عندها المرضعه العجيبه اللي كانت تنباع بالمنتدى بعد تراسلني حابه اطلب منها

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت توزيعات رااااااااقيه حق بيبي بوووووووي
اهم الشي السعر لاني باخذ كميه كبيره
ابيها فاضيه بدون شي

----------


## كل الحلا

السلام عليكم 

بغيت فستان ملجه راقي وفخم ومب ملبوس او ملبوس مره وحده بس وبسعر معقول

القياس ميديم

----------


## أم سيّافي

مطلوب

المكيـنه اللي تدفي مناديل الاطفال ( الويبز )

وشنطه البامبرز اللي تتعلق فالمنز ..

----------


## الصغيروونه

ابا جلاليب رياييل اتكون حلوه وفيها تطريز
واللي بتوفرلي اياهن اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ملكه على عرشي

ابا شنطه تكون صغيره وتكون عند الايد طويله بس تكون بسعر مناسب

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابــا فـــســــــتــــــان مــــلــــــجــــــه راقـــــــي و حلـــــــو ...


ويفضـــل لو يكـــون معـــــاهـ ربطه واكسسوارات وهالســــوالف 


بســـعــــر منـــــــاسب مب ناااااار ^__^*

----------


## bnt al_shj

*بغيت طقم للمربيه و للبيبي .. طقم كامل ..

بس راااقي و فخم و مشغوووول ..*

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي وحده تسويلي بنر اعلاني

----------


## (أم عمر)

ابغى طقم كنب وطاولة سفرة لست اشخاص وستاير وسجاد ويكون شي راقي ومرتب واستعمال خفيف واسعار مناسبة

----------


## بنوتة_لندن

منو من التاجرات تبيع غتر رجالية كانت وحده تبيع غتر كشميريه 

بليز بنات وتاجرات مستعيله وابا اعرف منوووووووو تروم توفر لي اياهن بسعار حلوه

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت وحده تصمم لي وسايط

----------


## مريوم الأموره

لوسمحتو ياتاجرات الي تبيع هاف بوصفقه ياريت تراسلني

----------


## عسل مر

اريد جهاز تثيب الكريستال مع الكريستال باحسن سعر

----------


## بنت الغلا

بغيت مكياج من ماركات مختلفه

----------


## ميميه88

ابا فراش سرير لشخص او شخص ونص بلييييييييييييز

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

بغيت تاجره اتصورلي بضاعه.،.

ياليت اللي تصويرها احترافي تراسلني.،.

^^!

----------


## ام سلطان84

ابغي كفرات للايفون بألوان متعددة

----------


## أم عـفـاري

الله يرضى عليكن,,, ممكن تعطوني رابط التاجره اللي تبيع الأقمطه الغريبه,,, كان اعلانها فوق عاليسار بس ألحين ماشي,,, الصراحه دورت فالبحث وفي المول البرونزي بس مالقيت موضوعها والله تعبت والمشكله أني ماعرف نك نيمها,,,, 
بغيت منها 1- تلبيسة عربانة الجمعيه للبيبي
2-عش البيبي
دخييييييييلكن عطوني الرابط أو نك نيمها,,, 
يزاكن الله خير,,,
انتظر الرد,,

----------


## أم الأامير

منوو التااجره اللي تبيع شنط GUESS اللي مب متوفره في الأمااراات

هيه تييبهم من أمريكااء

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروووووري

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابغي سوالف حلوه لي للنفاس.،.

و اغراض حلوه للبيبي بوي.،.

بليز!

----------


## um-beereg3

لا ب توب توشيبااا

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

من تبيع بلاك بيري بدون كاميرا .. لو مستعمل بس ع الاقل يكون يديد

بليييز

----------


## الحـــــايره

ممكن حد يوفرلي جلابياات للبيت مع شيلهم ...

----------


## *فرااااشة*

مرحبااا

انا دور عن التاجرة اللي اتبيع جاكيتات رجالية شتوية

من يساعدني

واللي اتعرف اتراسلني على الخاااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## قنوشه

:Salam Allah: 

خواتي ممكن وحده توفرلي مانيكان يكون مب كامل نص يعني الجزء العلوي فقط والباقي اللي تحت ياي على شكل عمود لين القاعده

----------


## معاني الود

ابا سليبر بفرو للسكن .. اباه للجامعة

----------


## أم عـفـاري

> الله يرضى عليكن,,, ممكن تعطوني رابط التاجره اللي تبيع الأقمطه الغريبه,,, كان اعلانها فوق عاليسار بس ألحين ماشي,,, الصراحه دورت فالبحث وفي المول البرونزي بس مالقيت موضوعها والله تعبت والمشكله أني ماعرف نك نيمها,,,, 
> بغيت منها 1- تلبيسة عربانة الجمعيه للبيبي
> 2-عش البيبي
> دخييييييييلكن عطوني الرابط أو نك نيمها,,, 
> يزاكن الله خير,,,
> انتظر الرد,,

----------


## نبض القلم

طلب عاجل 
ابغي فستان إيجار لملجة فاسرع وقت ، لوحده من اهلي

ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## يمامة أيوب

مرحبااا

انا دور عن التاجرة اللي اتبيع كحل اثمد العادي و الرمد وكحل صراي

من يساعدني.شريت منها قبل وحذفت الرسايل

ضرووووووووري

واللي اتعرف اتراسلني على الخاااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا .. 

منو تروم توفر لي مدخن كبييييييير جدا للديكور .. 
مابا المداخن إلي تنشل باليد .. ابا مدخن كبييير ينحط ديكور بالصاله .. مثل الاستاند .. 

ومنو تروم توفر لي عربة عطور مزينه م العطور والدخون وعطور للفراش وهالسوالف ؟؟ شرات هاي 




واباها بسعر معقول ..
إلي تشوف انه اسعارها خياليه لاتراسلني بليز ..*

----------


## الناعمة_999

وابي سوالف حلوه لي للنفاس.،.

و اغراض حلوه للبيبي بوي.،.

المكيـنه اللي تدفي مناديل الاطفال ( الويبز )

بليز!

----------


## $AVON$

ابي كفرات لبلاك بيري كيرف مع السماعات

----------


## خلوصة

هلا الغاليات ابا ماعدتكم بليز ادور حرمه بالمنتدى توقيعها ميس دانتيل اوmiss dantelle اهي اتسوي جلابيات دانتيل شفتها مره بس ما ما ادكر اي قسم يا ليت تساعدوني

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابا فستان حوامل فخم .. وسعره مب مبالغ فيه .. لارج

----------


## glbe

ابى تاجرات المشاريع يعني شرات البيزنس كارد اللي يصممن شعارات واللقو على وجه السرعه تراسلني

----------


## Sugar & Spice

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

ما عليكم امر بغيت رابط ملف التاجره زري اللي تفصل جلابيات 

أتوقع جذه نك نيمها ZRI
ممكن تساعدوني

----------


## نبر ون

مرحبا

التاجرة اللي تحط ميداليات بأرقام السيارات تراسلني عالخاص ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## غزالة حلووه

مراحب
\
بنات بغييت التشقيير الشفاف ويين ممكن احصله عند من من التاجرات؟؟

بلييز ضروووري

----------


## العرقوبه

> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> شحالكن خواتي ؟!
> 
> امم وين اقدر احصل هالبدي اللي فالصوره " بدي سوبر مان "
> 
> 
> بس يكون نفس الشكل

----------


## علوه

السلالالالالام عليييكم 
انا ادور على كفرات وشراشف حق اسره اليهال الصغار الي توهم مولودين... والي عندها شبكه او الستارة الي تنحط فوق السرير مثل الخيمه.. او الي تعرف مكان اقدر اشتريه منه 
مشكورين

----------


## أم عـفـاري

الله يرضى عليكن,,, ممكن تعطوني رابط التاجره اللي تبيع الأقمطه الغريبه,,, كان اعلانها فوق عاليسار بس ألحين ماشي,,, الصراحه دورت فالبحث وفي المول البرونزي بس مالقيت موضوعها والله تعبت والمشكله أني ماعرف نك نيمها,,,, 
بغيت منها 1- تلبيسة عربانة الجمعيه للبيبي
2-عش البيبي
دخييييييييلكن عطوني الرابط أو نك نيمها,,, 
يزاكن الله خير,,,
انتظر الرد,,

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مراحب....
مين من التاجرات يبيع الساري الهندي أو اللبس البنجابي
بس يكون كشخة وينفع للأعراس والمناسبات...

رجيتكم تفيدوني...
لأن كل مرة أسأل ومحد يرد علي... إلين ما ألف وأدور... وأحصل بروحي الطلب
حتى أنتو يا بنات المنتدى .... لو تعرفون تاجرة تبيع الساري خبروني عنها.... مش بالضرورة التاجرة هي اللي ترد علينا...

وجااااااااري الانتظاااار

----------


## صمتي عذاب

منو تبيع العقااااااااال الي بدهن العوووود

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابا فستان حوامل فخم .. وسعره مب مبالغ فيه ومايتعدا ال 700 درهم .. قياس لارج

----------


## M!ss Nooty

> مراحب
> \
> بنات بغييت التشقيير الشفاف ويين ممكن احصله عند من من التاجرات؟؟
> 
> بلييز ضروووري


me too

----------


## كل الرقة

لو سمحتوا من من التاجرات تبيع استيكرات للحنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دورت مالقيت.. من زمان كنت شاريه ونسيت اسمها

----------


## juoj

بنات بدي بلايز مثل بلايز العضوه الليلك وين الاقيهم مين ببيعهم في الامارات

----------


## shoo_shoo

*بناااااااااااااات بغيت تاجره تكتب على الاسم على العطوووووووووووور

كانت في عضوه في هالمنتدى او في منتدى ثاااني المهم كانت تكتب على الاسماء

على العطوووور يمكن كان اسمها قوافي او عود معتق او مدري شو 

المهم التاجره اللي ممكن تسويلي طلبي تراسلني ع الخاااااااااااااص بليييييييييييز^^*

----------


## غزالة حلووه

وينكم يا التاجرات محد رد علينا؟؟؟
الله يخلييكم اريد التشقيير الشفاف بسررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## دلوعه و حبووبه

مرحبا اريد مدس البشت وين احصله

----------


## قلب سيف

مرحبا خواتي 

امس يلست ادور على شنط للسفر وحصلت بس ضيعت المكان انا وين محصلتنهم 

وفي اي قسم ولأي عضوة 

اتمنى المساعدة

----------


## غير الناس

السلام عليكم
انا جوتي سبورتي للمدرسه
بمقاس 38 او 39
يكون حلو 
او جوتي عادي يكون مفتوح من جدام
شرات الموضه الحينه
ياريت حد يفيدني . .

----------


## العرقوبه

> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> شحالكن خواتي ؟!
> 
> امم وين اقدر احصل هالبدي اللي فالصوره " بدي سوبر مان "
> 
> 
> بس يكون نفس الشكل

----------


## مدام نون

السلام عليكم 
بنات حبيباتي الله يسعدكن حبيت اعرف مين التاجرة اللي تجيب ملابس جمبوري من اميركا او كندا الله يسعدكم بغيتها ضروري ياريت بسرعه اذا ما عليكم امر 
ما دريت وين اكتب موضوعي بالضبط السموحه

----------


## Miss Alshamsi

لو سمحتن ماعليكن امر 

اذا في وحده اتبيع كفرات للايبود ياليت اتخبرني

بغيتهن ضروري

----------


## akka

خواتي ........منو التاجره اللي تبيع أقام مميزه للسيارات .......أدور على رقم مميز بس ما يكون غالي وايد ...

----------


## ام مهااري 99

بغيت سوع رجاليه ردووو عليه اللي عندها

----------


## أم مييد

بغيت قطع قطن مع شيلهم
ولا قطع بس

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

بغيت من العضوات قمصان بيض حق الدوام بس يكون طويل و موب مهم يكون الكم طويل او قصير ضروي جدا

----------


## جنون راك

انا بودي لو حد عنده خلطه لتنظيف البشرة من آثار الحبوب والبقع وتنظيفها من الشوائب

----------


## وردة 2009

بغيت اكسسوارات للشعر واكسسوارا عريض لليد عندي عرس

----------


## يارب يسر أمري

من فترة قريت موضوع لعضوة عن صندوق من قماش فية 3 رفوف والرفوف فيها فوصل تنشال 
واظن كانت حاطة فيها شباصات لليهال << فالصور
ياريت لو تساعدوني ودلوني على التاجرة او تعطوني لنك الموضوع
ومشكووووررررين

----------


## DXBent

لو سمحتو بغيت وحده تسوي توزيعات للمواليد الجدد .. وانا حابه التوزيع يكون فيه قران ... اذا احد سوا هالفكره قبل او عنده صور ممكن تخدموني ^_^ ..

تحياتي..

----------


## OM ROZ

صارلي اسبوع ادور على تاجره تبين مكينة عين الجمل اللي تسوي 14 حبه 
ياليت اللي تبيعها ترااسلني اريد مكينة ومستعيله بليز

----------


## غزالة حلووه

بنات بليييز الله يخلييكن ردن علي حد يعرف وين التشقير الشفاف محد رد علي وانا من كم يووم اترياكم اذا محد من التاجراات يببييعه بندور في مكان ثاني بلييز

----------


## مريووومه

*منو تعرف رابط التاجرة موون اظن نكها بالانجليزي 
تفصل جلابيات الدانتيل*

----------


## shoo_shoo

> *بناااااااااااااات بغيت تاجره تكتب على الاسم على العطوووووووووووور
> 
> كانت في عضوه في هالمنتدى او في منتدى ثاااني المهم كانت تكتب على الاسماء
> 
> على العطوووور يمكن كان اسمها قوافي او عود معتق او مدري شو 
> 
> المهم التاجره اللي ممكن تسويلي طلبي تراسلني ع الخاااااااااااااص بليييييييييييز^^*

----------


## دلوعه و حبووبه

ممكن تعطوني اللينك للي تبيع مدس البشت

----------


## wahjed3wa

مطلوب لاب توب مستعمل في حدود ال 1000 درهم

----------


## غموض

مطلوووووب طقم الولاده للمستشفى + ستاند الاستكانات والفناجين + طاوله للشاي والقهوة

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت كريم الاساس المصري اماندا درجة رقم 3 للبشرة البيضاء ظروري من التاجرات من الامارات

----------


## نجمة متالقة

بنات ابي كريم لازالة البقع عن الويه ظروري وابي بعد كريم لازالة السواد حول العين

----------


## بنوتة_لندن

بنات ابا وحده تكتب اشعار 

كانت فيه تاجره باربي وتعاملت وياها بس ماعرف وين اختفت ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## rainbowgirl

مرحبا خواتي 
أريد مجموعة العناية بالشعر من شركة تايلندية اسمها LOLANE و هي عبارة عن شامبو و حمام زيت و رش للشعر المتل و شي بعد مثل الزيت ينحط مرتين باليوم و سيروم للشعر

----------


## أم منصور...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتو خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي صابونة 

الطاووس لتضييق المهبل

ولو سمحتو ابي الرد على الخاص

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

:Salam Allah: 

الغاليات فيه تاجرة في المنتدى تبيع قباضات الشعر مع الاكسسوارات طقم كل هم نقس اللون


ابغي اعرف اسمها 



ظروري لان فيه عروس تبغي تسوي شغلات من عندها

----------


## ورد البنفسج

السلاااام عليكم والرحمة الله...

شحالكن تاجرات... 

لو سمحتن تاجرات مره شفت طقم كامل للغرفه ... 
لأن اختي حامل وشهرها الحين وتبااا هالطقم دورته ف المنتدى ما حصلته ..

----------


## ورد البنفسج

يعني حقها وحق البيبي الي يااي في الدرب ...

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت منوو تبيع بلاك بيري بسعر أرخص عن السوق .. واذا في امكانية يكون بدون كآآميراااااا

----------


## العروس راك

أنا بغيت فستان حلو وراقي ورقيق حق بنتي للعيد عمرها من 18 -24 شهر بس يكون سعره حلوو

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

عااااااااااجل لزوم السفر بعد العيد

مطلوب قمصان طويله لين الركب و واسعه مناسبه للسفر (حتى لو فساتين قصيره)

مقاس ميديوم لارج

شفت كذا تاجره تبيع ملابس كيوت موديلات كوريه و صناعيه صينيه اعتقد.

بس ماعرف منو التاجرات،،،ماحصلتهن

و اتمنى تكون البضاعه متوفره عندها في البيت...

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

بغيت من العضوات قمصان بيض حق الدوام بس يكون طويل و موب مهم يكون الكم طويل او قصير ضروي جدا

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

بغيت من العضوات قمصان بيض حق الدوام بس يكون طويل و موب مهم يكون الكم طويل او قصير ضروي جدا قياس لارج او اكس لارج

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت صندوق يكون الحجم عادي .. لما تفتحه يظهر موسيقى ..  :Frown:  

لانه اختي الصغيره خاطرها فيه وما حصلتلهااا في ولا مكااان ..  :Frown:

----------


## silent tear

بنااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييييز حد يخبرني منو من التاجرات يسوي توزيعات عطوور فرنسيه حق الاعرااس ؟؟

و بسعر اووك مب غالي 

عندي عرس اخووي عقب اسبووعين 

اتمنى تردون علي ^^

----------


## elgala

بغيت كريم طبيب الشعر .... ضرووووري باسرع وقت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## elgala

نسيت بعد بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات تيب مكياج من ماك....
والشي الثاني عندي قطع شيفون بس مب عارفه شو الموديلات المناسبه لهن الي تعرف او عندها صور ياليت تراسلني ...
ومشكورات

----------


## بنت الديـره

شحـــــــــــــــــــآلكن خواااتي؟؟

بغيت اسألكم منو من التآجرات تبيع فوطة استحمام وتكتب عليه اسماء بنات أو حروف

أنا صارلي اسبوع وأدور عنه هالتاجرة بس مب محصلتنها ،، ممكن حد يساعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا بانتظاركن الغاليـــــــــــات

----------


## بتول

السلام عليكم
بغيت لينك التاجره أم عبدالله اللي 
تاجر ومتخصصه بالأعشاب ضروري.

----------


## ilqa6wa

السلام عليكم سيدات وآنسات المنتدى
أبا سجادة الجيب اللي على شكل ماركات وياليت بربري من ضمنهن
أبا كمية وبسعر حلو

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*احتاج لقطع حرير او شيفون تكون رااقية* 

*ابي افصل فيهم مخاوير*

*بليزززززززززززززززززز بنات* 









**

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تعرف وحده اتبيع هالفرش :

مجموعة "نيـــــــو لامــــــور"
السعر الحالي 1500

"2"

<A href="http://" target=_blank>

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــلا

من تقدر توفر لي منتج ( رفع الصدر ) اللي هو عباره عن ( تيب لاصق ) ؟؟

----------


## الانقلابيه

اريد فساتين للائيجار كانت تاجرة اسمها فرح 
حد يعرف مساتين للخطبة للائيجار من الاخوات التاجرات......................؟
اترياكم.

----------


## angel2008

مطلووووووب ارقام واصل اتصالات باسعار حلووه وارقام حلوه ضرووووري

----------


## دلوعه الموت

منو التاجره الي تبيع خواتم دبل وتكتب عليه اسماء او عباارات

ابيها ضرووووري

----------


## nooralsham

بغيت منتجات والعاب زوجيه بأسعااار حلوة

----------


## برنسـيـسة3

ابا وحده اتبيع جلابيات عسب العيد بس اسعار معقوله

----------


## مس كشخهـ

شحالكم وعلومكم

بس حبيت انكم تساعدوني

ابغي وحده تبيع زيj للشعر ضروري بس زيت مجرب اذا ممكن

واهم شي يكثف ويطول

----------


## دار_الزين

بلاك بيري كفرات بس مب ساده بلييييييييز

----------


## elgala

مرحبا ... لوسمحتن فيه عضوه فالمنتدى اسمها ام رمااايل متوفر عندها كريم طبيب الشعر وهي من البلاد بس مب قادره احصلها وانا محتاجه لهالكريم 
الي تقدر توفر الكريم من البلاد ياليت تراسلني

----------


## أم_سعيد

الغاليات ابا وحده اتوفري كمية من الاكياس الساده كبيره مالت الهدايا
او البوكسات الكرتون اللي مثل اللي في مذكر كير او ماماز اند باباز

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

لوسمحتو تاجراتنا ابي عدسات ملونة,,بليز ابيها حق العيد,,

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكن
منو من التاجرات تبيع شنطة الحلاقة؟؟

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

منو من تاجرات دبي تقدر تاخذلي من سوق التنين ورق جدران ابغي ذهبي مع بني او عنابي مع ابيض الي تقدر تتواصل وياي ع الخاص

----------


## mlaak roo7

في كانت تاجره تبيع جهاز يبرد هواء السيارة في الجو الحار ...ابا الموضوع او اسم التاجره

----------


## ام بدر

في حد من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي شريطه الي عليها كلام ..الي يلفون بيها الهدايا

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

بغيت القلم الالكتروني يسجل صوت اربع ساعات وفيه فيديو بعد 
ما ابغيه مبالغ با السعر 300 و400 لانه هو وااايد رخيص ينباع

----------


## Mis.AD

ابغي التاجره اللي تبيع الحبه الحمرا او تسوي خلطة الحبه الحمرا 

اتريا الرد ع الخاص 

 :Smile:

----------


## elgala

مرحبا خواتي عساكن بخير 
قبل فتره مرت علي تاجره كانت عارضه شيل طلعه ...كانت عارضتنهم ع راس ملكان ^_^
بس للاسف من متى ادور عليها وماحصلتها ..
الي تعرف رابطها ياليت اطرشه لي ...ومشكورات

----------


## elgala

مرحبا خواتي ... اتمنى من كل التاجرات يساعدوني اذا ممكن 
الغاليات بغيت عدد من الجلابيات الي تصلح ل صباح العيد 
الموديلات المطلوبه 
* جلابيه تتكون من شيفونات طايحه ...
* مغربيه بس قطعه وحده مب قطعتين والوان حلوه ...
* ثوب وكندوره ...
اتريا مساعدتكن حبوبات ضروري 
ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## رييييييييييم

لو سمحتوا ابي مخاوير للعيد بس تكون حلوووووووووووووووه وبسرعه

----------


## عصفوري الوحيد

في وحده هنيه سمعت عنها تبيع مكياج ماااك

فلو ماعليكن امر ممكن تساعدني ؟؟

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبااااا الساااااع
أدور التاجرة الي تعرض القطع مع شيل الصفوه ياليت الطرشهن لي
انتظرج خيتووووو؟؟؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

ممكن وحده اتوفرلي رف من 3 طوابق للحمام .. 
؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الديـره

*شحـــــــــــــــــــآلكن خواااتي؟؟

بغيت اسألكم منو من التآجرات تبيع فوطة استحمام وتكتب عليه اسماء بنات أو حروف

أنا صارلي اسبوع وأدور عنه هالتاجرة بس مب محصلتنها ،، ممكن حد يساعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا بانتظاركن الغاليـــــــــــات*

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا ..

أبا ملابس ماركات حق البيبي بوي .. سايز المولود الجديد .. او 3 شهور لين 6 شهور.. ابا ملابس ماركه .. ديور .. فندي .. بربري .. وغيره .. بسعر مناسب ..

----------


## العروس راك

التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هذا البوكس أرجو تراسلني على الخاص 
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ي

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفرلي؟
سجادات الجيب كميه حق التوزيعات

----------


## بين نارين

منو التاجره الي تبيع الجهاز مال تثبيت الكرستال والفصوص
ابغي اشوف موضوعها بلييييززززززززززززززززززززززز

=)

----------


## الخــــــــافق

ابا مانيكان نص جسم مقاسه سمول او ميديوم

----------


## مسك دبي

خواتي بغيت وحده تطلبلي من موقع ضرووري

----------


## نبعة الريحان

حبيباتي

في تاجرة كانت تبيع شنطه صغيره تدفي مناديل التنظيف حق اليهال

بس مب ذاكره منو ياليت اللي تعرفها والا عندها تخبرني ضروووووري

----------


## الهنوف1

يـآ تآجرات ,, منوو منكن تبيع شنطة حلاقة رجالية,,
فيها 4 مكاين ؟

----------


## ريـashـم

منو التاجره الي تسوي زفات

ياريت التراسلني

----------


## جرح صامت

منوالتاجره الي عندها صدرية السيليكون بليز ردو علي

----------


## ماي العين

منووو عندها نفس هالقطوه للبيع



تراسلني ضروووري

----------


## mariam2020

منوووووووووو التاجره اللي تيييب نعوول من امريكا ،

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

ابا عبي بقصات يديده ماشف شي يديد بالمنتدى صارلي كم يوم ادور .. طبعا ابي تفصيل مب جاهز ><

----------


## sama DXB

السلام عليكم 

بغيت التاجره فرح اللي اتسوي فساتين  :12 (7): ,,
مب محصله ملفها الشخصي  :12 (68): ,,

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا 

بليز بنات أدور على فستان حوامل.. قياس لارج ... للأجار .. وسعره مايتعدى ال 600 درهم .. لاني بلبسه ساعتين وبرده لصاحبته ..

منو يروم يساعدني ؟؟ إلي عندها فستان اطرش لي صورته بلييييييز*

----------


## عروسه 2009

ابا كتاب طبخ بالاندونيسي؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا التاجرة اللي تبيع شحن الفون المتنقل 

بليز ضروري

----------


## بنت النوخذا

هلا خواتي منوووووووو تقدر توفر لي شيل الصفوة 
وابا نعووووول حلوة و شنط بسسسسسسسس مو مستعمل

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا ..
منو من التاجرات تروم توفر لي طقم حق البيبي بوي .. مثل هذا .. اباه كامل مع كل شي .. بس السعر اباه يكون مب اكثر عن 1300 درهم .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=556965

----------


## الامل موجود

ادور بوكسات حق توزيعات طلوع فاضيه و حجمها كبير
وادور سجادات الجيب بسعر رخيييييييييص و اكياس صغيره
الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## بنت حلاال

السلام عليكم خواتي ... انا ابي ملابس بيبي + قمصان نوم حق الربا ( بالدانتي وهالسوالف )
وشكرا

----------


## الناعمة_999

> *مرحبا 
> 
> بليز بنات أدور على فستان حوامل.. قياس لارج ... للأجار .. وسعره مايتعدى ال 600 درهم .. لاني بلبسه ساعتين وبرده لصاحبته ..
> 
> منو يروم يساعدني ؟؟ إلي عندها فستان اطرش لي صورته بلييييييز*


محد رد عليه

----------


## ماي العين

> منووو عندها نفس هالقطوه للبيع
> 
> 
> 
> تراسلني ضروووري


 :Sob7an:

----------


## luluq8

ابي مستلزمات حق البيبي اشياء غريبه و مفيده

----------


## العروس راك

أبغي ملابس ولادية رااااااااااااااااقية وبسعر حلو 
العمر 18-24 شهر

----------


## الحياة حلوه^^

بليييز بغيت أعرف التاجرات اللي يبيعن الفساتين القصيرة

----------


## نبعة الريحان

> حبيباتي
> 
> في تاجرة كانت تبيع شنطه صغيره تدفي مناديل التنظيف حق اليهال
> 
> بس مب ذاكره منو ياليت اللي تعرفها والا عندها تخبرني ضروووووري




اهو يشبه هذا تقريبا

----------


## shams---87

الي عندها مواعين بوفيه للاجار محتاجه ضروري

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

ارحبـــّــــوا ..
الغوالـــي تاجرات العيـــن ،
بغيـــت أخوّر تـلـّــي عند خياط العامري صوبكـــم ..
لو ماعليكن اماره وحــده منكن اطرشلها القطــع ؛
و المبلغ + عمولتهــا و اتخورلي اياهن عنـــده ‘

،

----------


## luluq8

منو من التاجرات تبيع اكل بيت؟؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفريلي جهاز :Wii
مع الالعاب : 
Fatal frame
Silent hill
Resdint evil 
 :Frown:

----------


## M!ss Fo0oshi

أبا قطوة شيرازيه بيضه وعمرهاا 3و نص او اقل بليز ><"

----------


## غتالي

بنات بليز منو التاجره اللي تبيع الواكس أبيها ضرؤووووري اللي تعرف رابط موضوعها تعطيني إياه

----------


## بنت حلاال

انا ابغي وحده توفرلي ملابس بيبي وكل ما يخص البيبي من امريكا ...+ قمصان نوم بالدانتيل وهالسوالف بأسعار حلوووه وشكرا...

----------


## نبض القلم

منو من التاجرات عندها الطباعه على الورود...مفرد (وردة)

للضرورة

----------


## الامل موجود

من عندها اكياس الكرتونيه او البلاستيكيه 
الحجم وسط 
الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ليدي راك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي جلابيات نفاس حق الشتاء لاني بربي في شهر 2
وابغيها عاديه مش فخمه 
انا الصراحة حصلت وااايد جلابيات في منتدانا الغالي بس الاسعااااار وايد مبالغ فيها وانا ما اقدر عليها ومثل ماقلت لكم بغيت شي عادي حق البيت

ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## جفن الغدير

وين اقدر احصل على كفر السرير
سوبر سايز

----------


## جرح صامت

ياناس ياعالم ياهو يا تاجرات ابا الصدريه السيليكون تعبت من كثر ما ادورها مب محصله الرابط

----------


## أونه!

*حبوبات منو التاجرة اللي اتبيع اللبان العربي اليمني أو العماني . اللبان العربي مب لبان الذكر أو الكندر .
أو اللي ممكن تقدر اتوفره لي ويزاها خير تراسلني خاص .*

----------


## بنت حلاال

انا ابي احد يوفري ملابس بيبي من امريكا 
وشكرا

----------


## dala3 reemany

ممكن اتوفرولي هاللعبه :
*Tamagochi*

----------


## غتالي

هلا الغاليات بغيت wax
واكس اللي يشل الشعر واللي لون العلبة رمادي مدور ولونه من داخل طيني ويتسخن بالمايكرويف

وكانت عندنا وحده في المنتدى الله يذكرها بالخير تبيعه بس نسيت اسمها وخلص عني الواكس وبغيت منها

----------


## Ameena841

مرحبا
الغاليات فيه وحدة اتبيع عطور توزيعات بروحه من غير تزيين بس عطر أو لوشن سعر الحبة ب 2 -4 دراهم لاني ابا 200 حبة

----------


## روح الربشة

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتوا ابا التاجره اللي اتبيع الفراش المضيئ مع استيكرات اللي بشكل بوسات

بسسسسسسسرعه بليز هيه حطت الموضوع مع بعض يعني استيكرات مضيئه مع الفراش

----------


## روح الربشة

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الاي شدو ع شكل استكر سهل الاستخدام

----------


## قرعونه

*من زمان شفت وحده اتسوي شعارات للسياير بالكرستال خاطري اسوي لسيارتي ممكن اللي اتعرفها اتراسلني ضروري^^*

----------


## فلامنجو

أنا أدور على وحده تفضل أطقم ولاده أبا المدس والشنطه والقماط إذا كان مووجود ؟ ووائد مستعيله عليه أباها اتخلصهلي باقرب وقت _ وياليت لو يكون بربري _ واذا في ائ تاجرة تقدر وماعندها القطعه تخبرني بييب لها القطعه

----------


## قرعونه

*منو التاجره اللي تبيع جهاز تثبيت الكرستال ضروري*

----------


## نصابو

*اممممم مني منكن بتوفـر ليه هالاشكال .. اففف ختيه طفرتنيه تبا من هايلاا حق توزيعات بنتها ..
وماهمنيه السعر .. المهم احصل مثلهم بالظبـــــــــــــــط ..* 




url=www.joreyat.org][/url]

----------


## رحلة أمل

بغيت وحده تبيع راس المانيكان ضرووووري ..

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تعرف وحده اتبيع اكياس البلاستيك 



؟؟ تراسلني  :Frown:

----------


## kubizah

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفرلي مكياج MAC وBN 

بليييييييييييييز ظروووووري تراسلني

----------


## kubizah

في تاجرة كانت تبيع شنطه صغيره تدفي مناديل التنظيف حق اليهال

بس مب ذاكره منو ياليت اللي تعرفها والا عندها تخبرني ضروووووري

----------


## smily

بغيت زلاغات بوصبع بس مب مالات البرد الزلاغات العادية

----------


## الامل75

اريد حناء انجودة الاصلية لتنعيم الشعر .... و يفضل الرد بسرعة

----------


## نعومة أنثى

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع قهوة التنحيف ومشكورين

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*بغييت قطووهـ شيرازيه موون فيس انثى .. اتكون صغييره .. او عمرها مايتعدى الـ6 شهور

اي لوون .. الا الاسوود لاني اتروع من القطاو السود

سعرها مايتعدا 1000

لاني ابغي ازوج شيخ القطاوو اللي عندي خخخ*

----------


## luv me

بغت قمصان نوم موديلات حلوة م يفرق طويل ولا قصير 
وألوانها غير عن الابيض و الوردي ,,

ومشكورين

----------


## elgala

مرحبا خواتي عساكن بخير .......... بغيت من الخوات الي تقدر توفر الاسكارفات الدانتيل بس بألوان حلوه فاتحه تراسلني ... ومشكورات

----------


## غتالي

*ابا الواكس .. منو العضوه اللي تبيعه؟ مشكلتي مب ذاكره اسم العضوه .. وسويت بحث وماحصلت الموضوع ..*

*بليز ساعدوووني*

----------


## dala3 reemany

> ممكن اتوفرولي هاللعبه :
> *Tamagochi*

----------


## Ms.Abady

يا جماعه ابي غشوه السبع طبقات منو تعرف وين احصلها عند اي تاجره ؟

----------


## moony_7

لو سمحتواآآ ابا آآي فــوووون..
ياحبذا لو يكـووون يديد..
واذا مستعمل يكون استعمااااله نظيييييييييييييف..

^^

----------


## آه ياقلبي

لو سمحتن اريد bint saltan اللي تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه ؟؟

واذا تعرفن اي حد يطلب من المواقع الاجنبيه بسعر ارخص واسرع

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*ماشاء الله الموقع مليان من القطع مع الشيل ...  والله يوفق الجميع ..

بس انا بغيت قطع ينفعن حق الشتاء .. ومابغي النوع اللي يقفط ويصغر بليز ... مابغي اخذ كميه وغسلهن وافصلهن ويقصرن زياده  ..

بليز اللي تبيع نوعية زينه تراسلني بالصور مع الاسعار والسموحه منكم

*

----------


## أونه!

*لو سمحتن خوات منو منكن تعرف رابط ملف التاجرة غرام_الحب ؟
اتمنى تبعثه لي خاص لأني ضيعته .
*

----------


## أونه!

ممكن وحدة اتوفر لي أحد هالمنتجين :

----------


## اميرة ^^

ممكن توفرولي بجايم اطفال عمر 10 و 8

----------


## kubizah

بلييييييييز خواتي اللي تعرف العضوة اللي تبيع مكيااج ماك وبن ناي اصلي تراسلني بليييييز 

ابا اشتري حق اختي عروووس

----------


## shyo0o5yha

ابـــآ صور شنط ماركات كبيرهـ 2010











































































.

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

وين التاجرة اللي تبيع كيس بالدرزن ؟!؟؟!؟!

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

وين التاجرة اللي تبيع كيس بالدرزن ؟!؟؟!؟!؟؟؟؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

وين التاجرة اللي تبيع كيس بالدرزن ؟!؟؟!؟!؟؟

----------


## بنت الديـره

لو سمحتوا بغيت وحده تكتبلي اسم على الفوطـة

وبسعر حلوووووووو مش مرتفع وااااااااااايد

لاني عندي مناسبة ضرورية ولازم تكون جاهزه ع الاقل اسبوع

حبيباتي // ملاحظة انا مااتعامل ابدًا ابدًا مع المصارف - اتعامل فقط سلم واستلم مع المندوب فقط

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

من التاجرة اللي تبيع كيس حلوة بالدرزن بليييز ضروووووووري

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مرحبا خواتي بغيت كياس المنتدى كيف أحصل عليها ؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

من التاجرة اللي تبيع كيس حلوة بالدرزن بليييز ضروووووووري

----------


## احتاجك..

> *ماشاء الله الموقع مليان من القطع مع الشيل ...  والله يوفق الجميع ..
> 
> بس انا بغيت قطع ينفعن حق الشتاء .. ومابغي النوع اللي يقفط ويصغر بليز ... مابغي اخذ كميه وغسلهن وافصلهن ويقصرن زياده  ..
> 
> بليز اللي تبيع نوعية زينه تراسلني بالصور مع الاسعار والسموحه منكم
> 
> *

----------


## M.Huda

منو يبيع اكسسوارات تنحط على الكتف اقصد على الايد من فوق؟

----------


## ميميه88

الحنا البيضاء من تقدر توفرها اليه؟

----------


## moony_7

بليز اللي تقدر توفر لي ماكينة براون هدية العروووسه 
هذي صورتهــــا..



بلييييييييييييييييز اباها ضروووري لاني دورتها في اكثر عن مكان ما لقيتها

----------


## M.M

اخواتي ابا وحده توفرلي جهاز الدولفين للمساج

----------


## dxb-bride

في تاجره طلبت منها قبل العيد يونيفورمات للخدم

وقالتلي مايسوي عالعيد قلتلها انا ماباهن حق العيد

المهم اباهن وقالتلي اوكي 

وطرشتلها بياناتي 

ورديت سالتها عن الطلبيه بعد فتره وردت انها طرشتها مع المندووب لكن ماشي وصلني لين هاليوم!!!!!


 
ابااااااااا هالتاااااااااااااجره واباااااااااااا يونيفورماااااااااااااااااااااات للخدم بلييييييييييييييييييييز

وثاااانكس والسموحه!!

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> مرحبا خواتي بغيت كياس المنتدى كيف أحصل عليها ؟


 :Sob7an:

----------


## Sugar & Spice

مرحبا

بغيت ملف التاجره اللي في توقيعها بنت متحجبه بشيلة علم الامارات و في ايدها سويره للعلم بعد 

و بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع ملال السويت البلاستيك بو غطي شرات اللي في التوزيعات

----------


## ظبيانية كيوت

انا ادور جاكيت للبرد ماركه بس يكون استعمال خفيف وياليت يكون بربري ويكون ميديم او لارج ومايكون جديم يعني يكون شي مرتب او يديد وبسعر معقول

----------


## رقيقة

السلام عليكم 

منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي من موقع اوبسي دبسي مال فساتين البنوتات 
وهذا هو الموقع 
http://www.oopsydaisybaby.com/ANIMAL-PRINT-_c_21.html

----------


## cute lady

> مرحبا
> الغاليات فيه وحدة اتبيع عطور توزيعات بروحه من غير تزيين بس عطر أو لوشن سعر الحبة ب 2 -4 دراهم لاني ابا 200 حبة


ميي توو

----------


## اميرة ^^

انا ابا جاكيت للشتا هاللي موجود في محلات تامي والمولات 

ياليت اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اياه تخبرني

----------


## كوين فاشن

*مطلـــــوب: فساتين ســهره جدا رااااااقيــــه (كرستالات) ...*



*مقاس : XL و XXL* 


*+*





*فستان حوامـــل لوحده سمــــرهـ مقاسها M ~*

----------


## خريجة إدارة

ابغي توزيعات للعيد الوطني.. تكون مميزه...

ابا شي بسيط وفي نفس الوقت فخم..

ما ابغي عطور.. 

وياليت لو يكون السعر مش غالي وايد لاني بخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## ام منصور^-^

> ابغي توزيعات للعيد الوطني.. تكون مميزه...
> 
> ابا شي بسيط وفي نفس الوقت فخم..
> 
> ما ابغي عطور.. 
> 
> وياليت لو يكون السعر مش غالي وايد لاني بخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## الحياة حلوه^^

تـــاااجــــرااااات الفســاتيييييين القصيــــره وينكــــــــن .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مين التاجره الي تبيع طقم كامل من لحاف وغطاء مخدات وغطاء فرشه طقم كامل بحدود 300 درهم دورتها مره وضيعتها

ابي اطقم باللون الاحمر والاسود

----------


## آنسات

> مين التاجره الي تبيع طقم كامل من لحاف وغطاء مخدات وغطاء فرشه طقم كامل بحدود 300 درهم دورتها مره وضيعتها
> 
> ابي اطقم باللون الاحمر والاسود


نفس الشي يا ليت ملف التاجرة اللي توفر طقم شرشف وغطاء السرير

----------


## نووور دبي

منووو تقدر اتوفر لي دخووون كريد ...ويزاها الله خير اللي بتوفرلي..

وابي رابط التاجره اعتقد نكها ميره الاموره...

----------


## red apple

منو تقدر تطلبلنا من هالموقع

http://www.wholesale-dress.net/

----------


## Bяѕτϵϳe Dɑl3

الســلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفر لي فناجين الشوكولاته ؟؟

ضرووووري

----------


## شـوق الامارات

منو توفر بجامات حلووه للبيت بالعين^^

----------


## العروس راك

قبل طلبت فستان لبنتي عمر 18-24 شهر وفي وحدة راسلتني وشفت فساتينها وطلبت واحد بس أبا أتواصل وياها الحين ومب عافة أسمها 
هي تييب فساتين من أمريكا وبينها فساتين باللون الأبيض والأسود وأسعارها الغالبية 260 اللي في عمر بنتي
أرجو من اللي تعرفها تعطيني أسمها

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا وغلا خواتي التاجرات بغيت ستاند لتعطير المعازيم 

كانت وحده من خواتي التاجرات تسوي ستاندات بس ناسية اسمها اتمنى تفيدوني على الخاص

واتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيج

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي مخدات الزينه للفرش تكون فرووو ؟؟؟

----------


## دار زايد1

بغيت جهاز كهربائي لسلق الخضراوات

يعني لسلق الخضراوات للأطفال

----------


## أنــا

تاجراتي العزيزات .. ادور وحدة اتبيع كنت اشوف مواضيعها بس نسيت اسمها اتبيع القوالب الي تنحط فيها الكيكات كل كيكة او سويت بروحة و من زجاج و عليهم غطاء زجاج بعد...الي اتعرف اسم التجارة اطرشه لي بليز

----------


## جرح صامت

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
ابا مكينة تنظيف السياره اي تاجره تبيعها تتواصل معاي بلييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## x REEM x

*الغاليات أبغي شيل للدوام ديزاينات حلوه وراقيه ومميزه ،،، بس الخام تكون دجى الليل 


لا تنسووووني*

----------


## anjo0od

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري ياتاجراااات ابي هالكفرااات 

انا ناسيه اسم التاجره وهي تبيعه 
على 700 درهم و
10قطع

وهالصور
1
[img]http://up1.*****.com/2009/9i/YLw70872.jpg[/img]


2

[img]http://up1.*****.com/2009/9i/M7i70873.jpg[/img]


ضروووري يا تاااجرااات...ابا هالاثنين...

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي استكرات الحنه منو تبيعهم

----------


## anjo0od

> التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هذا البوكس أرجو تراسلني على الخاص 
> ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ي




انا بعد اباااااا

----------


## رقيقة

ابا من هالموقع 

http://www.oopsydaisybaby.com/ANIMAL-PRINT-_c_21.html

منو يقدر يطلب لي

----------


## كزابلانكا

وانا بعد ابا من هالموقع 

http://www.oopsydaisybaby.com/ANIMAL-PRINT-_c_21.html

----------


## سكر بنات

مرحبا

بغيت مخاوير للبنات الصغار
ويكونن اقطان غليظة شوي للبرد واسعارهم معقولة

وشكراا

----------


## قلبي عصآني

*الـسلـآم عليـكم ..


لو سمحتوآ تآجرآت اللي عندهآ بجآمآت رجآليـه ترآسلني عالخآص !!


و مشكورآت ,,*


 :Smile:

----------


## zezenya

منو التاجره اللي تبيع عبي اسعارها حلو شفت مره تاجره بس بالصيف بس مو قادره اتذكر اسمها!!!

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تبيع كفرات الابتوب .. واسعاه اقل من 120 ؟؟

----------


## جفن الغدير

> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري ياتاجراااات ابي هالكفرااات 
> 
> انا ناسيه اسم التاجره وهي تبيعه 
> على 700 درهم و
> 10قطع
> 
> وهالصور
> 1
> [img]http://up1.*****.com/2009/9i/YLw70872.jpg[/img]
> ...


انا بعد ابا

----------


## تحدوني البشر

يا تاجرات 

لو سمحتوا أرسللولي بضايعكم من لانجريهات و رومنسيات زوجيه 

عاااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## أسـومـهـ

فيه تاجره تبيع بزااااااااار ....... شو نكها

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبااااا خواتي التاجرات
بقيت نظارة رجالية كشخه عليها ضمان وكل مستلزماتها ...
نظارة شبابية بليز ...

----------


## M.Huda

بنات بليز بغيت مثل هالاكسسوار الي على الايد ويكون فضي لو حد يبيعه ياريت يطرش لي او يقولي من 

وين بقدر احصل مثل هالاكسسوار

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *مطلـــــوب: فساتين ســهره جدا رااااااقيــــه (كرستالات) ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *مقاس : XL و XXL* 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> ...

----------


## دلوعة بودي

حبيباتي أبي طقم لأكسسوارات المكتب بليز ردوا علي بسرعة أبيه هاليومين

----------


## الحياة*أمل

*خواتي تجورات حلوات انا نسخت رابط الاخت اللي تبيع منكير اسلامي 24 لون ب 80 درهم وضاع عني حابة اشوف الالوان ممكن تراسلني مشكورين مقدما*

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

من كمن يوم شفت تاجره تسوي زفات للعرايس بس بالاسامي

يعني باسم الزوج او الزوجه 

و نسيت اسم التاجره  :Frown: 

بس انا ابا ليوم ميلاد و يكون باسم ولدي .. منو تقدر تسويلي ؟؟؟

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *مطلـــــوب: فساتين ســهره جدا رااااااقيــــه (كرستالات) ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *مقاس : XL و XXL* 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> ...

----------


## كوين فاشن

*أبــــــا نفــــس النظـــارهـ ~*




*منو تقدر اتوفرها لي؟؟؟؟؟*




*في منها لونين الذهبــــي و الرصاصي العاكس ...*




*انا ابا اللون الرصاصي العاكس نفس هالصورهـ + الماركــــه..*

----------


## طيف وردي

وين احصل أجاارات بحرينيه

----------


## ورد طائفي

التاجرات الحلوات الي يفصلن جلابيات الدانتيل الراقية لو سمحتن طرشولي روابطكم

----------


## anjo0od

> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري ياتاجراااات ابي هالكفرااات 
> 
> انا ناسيه اسم التاجره وهي تبيعه 
> على 700 درهم و
> 10قطع
> 
> وهالصور
> 1
> [img]http://up1.*****.com/2009/9i/YLw70872.jpg[/img]
> ...



,,,,,,,,,,,وووووينكم يااااتاااااااااااااااااااجرااات اباااا ضروري...

----------


## &Fabulous&

أبا بدل راقية للعيد

----------


## قلبي عصآني

> *الـسلـآم عليـكم ..
> 
> 
> لو سمحتوآ تآجرآت اللي عندهآ بجآمآت رجآليـه ترآسلني عالخآص !!
> 
> 
> و مشكورآت ,,*

----------


## anjo0od

> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري ياتاجراااات ابي هالكفرااات 
> 
> انا ناسيه اسم التاجره وهي تبيعه 
> على 700 درهم و
> 10قطع
> 
> وهالصور
> 1
> [img]http://up1.*****.com/2009/9i/YLw70872.jpg[/img]
> ...





وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم يااااتاااااااااااااااااجرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ات

----------


## وردة الفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....


أخواتي اللي عندها شغلات حلوه للبنوتات لعيد الاتحاد اطرشلي ع الخاص (( ملابس اكسسوارات))

واللي عندها ويشاحات للبنات الكبار عن البرد حتى لوكانت ماركه اطرشلي ع الخاص.....



ويزاكم الله خير.....

----------


## cυτəчαн

مساء الــورد

مرحبا ، حبيت استفسر عن سوالف هالأساور . .



أبا الأشكال + الخيوط من وين أقدر أحصلهن ؟

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابا فستان فخم .. قصة حوامل .. اكس لارج .. وسعره مايتعدى ال 700 درهم .. أجار او بيع ماعنديه مشكله

----------


## emirian777

*بلييييييييييييييييز منو التاجرة اللي تسوي أطقم كروشيه للبنات فساتين يعني لعمر 7 سنين*

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

وين تاجرات العبي و الملابس..،

ياللي نزلت كوكلشن العيد تراسلني بليز.،.

عيوزت وانا ادور عليهم.،.

----------


## روك

التاجرات اللي يبعن لفات الكيرلي طرشلي ابي ضروري

----------


## أسماء

اريد عشبة عباءة السيدة

----------


## weda3iyya

أب فساتين للبنات 
وملابس أطفال بشكل عام للبنات والأولاد
من عمر 0 _ 2

----------


## أم الفلاحي

ابا لبس شعبي لبنتي 6 سنوات

يا مخور يا ثوب وسروال

----------


## fetoon

ابغي فساتين من امريكا ماركة جوفاني

او شري هييل بسعر حلووو تريا ردكم

----------


## بنت النوخذا

التـــــــاجرة اللي تبيع المشد االاندونيسي لو سمحت ردي علي؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## red apple

منو يبيييع الاكماام الي تنلبس تحت العبي؟؟؟؟

----------


## اميرة ^^

*لو سمحتو خوآتي التآجرآت أي وحدة عندهـا كآميرآ كآنون يديدة أو مستعملة بس مب أكثر عن 6 شهور ويكون سعرهآ منآسب** ترآسلني ع الخآص ضروري ..*


*؛*

----------


## عطر الامارات

ابا كمبيوتر hp من الاخت اللي كانت عارضتنهم في ايام رمضان والعيد ياريت منها انها اتكلمني على الخاص

----------


## om_dana

مرحبا يا بنات ويا عضوووووووووووووات ويا تاجرات

ما عليكم امر بغيت اسم العضوه الي تبيع العازل البلاستيكي الي يستخدم للتواليت (المرحاض) لمره وحده

شفت الموضوع مره في المنتدى ونسيت صاحبه الموضوع ياريت حد يدلني عليها ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> من كمن يوم شفت تاجره تسوي زفات للعرايس بس بالاسامي
> 
> يعني باسم الزوج او الزوجه 
> 
> و نسيت اسم التاجره 
> 
> بس انا ابا ليوم ميلاد و يكون باسم ولدي .. منو تقدر تسويلي ؟؟؟

----------


## وردة ورديه

مطلوب عباتين شغلهم حلو وعمليات مب حفلة واايد 
مقاسهم لارج والطول 160 ويكونن نظااف واستخدام بسيط واسعارهم معقووولة 
اللي عندها طلبي اطرشلي الصور عالخاص ضرووووووووري

----------


## المصارعه

ابي لانجري للحوامل

او حتى لانجري عادي

----------


## M.Huda

> بنات بليز بغيت مثل هالاكسسوار الي على الايد ويكون فضي لو حد يبيعه ياريت يطرش لي او يقولي من 
> 
> وين بقدر احصل مثل هالاكسسوار



منو تبيع مثله؟ او اي شكل مشابهه له

----------


## يحراويه

اللي عندها ارقام اتصالات
اورقم مميز وتبا تبيعه
تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو اتبيع كفرات اللاب توووب ويكون الدفع سلم استلم ؟؟ 

ومنو تبيع فرش الجوووري ضرووووووووووري  :Frown:

----------


## Bяѕτϵϳe Dɑl3

> الســلام عليكم
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي فناجين الشوكولاته ؟؟
> 
> ضرووووري

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت الغسول الاندونيسي للمناطق الحساسة وشكرااا

----------


## ~Drops~

اللي تقدر توفرلي نظارات راي بن العاكسه .. يديده مش مستعمله..

بس الحجم الصغير..و ابى الفضيه و الذهبيه ..

اللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص..

----------


## سوااالف

ابا غرض من موقع ع النت منو تقدر تطلبه حقي

----------


## pinki11

ابي ستاند كب كيك

----------


## ~(*_*)~

بليييز
بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات الحبوبات اللي يسوون االفوط اللي عليها الاسامي مطرزة ..

بس بليييز تكون عندها سياسة سلم واستلم لانه هاي هي الطريقة الوحيدة اللي تناسبني حاليا

بلييز ما عليها امر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع كريم مال الويه مع الصابونه بليز ساعدوني

----------


## العروس راك

منو تقدر توفر لي بطاقة اللي تنحط في الرسيفر smart card مال قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية + رسيفر يشل بطاقتين
اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## السودةة

ابغا مدسات للبيبي وشنطة

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا وغلا خواااااااااااتي اريد غتر الماركاااااااااات ضروووووووري

و اريد بعد صينية تعطير الضيووووووووف 

ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## بنت العين85

لو بتسون فيه خير ابا حد يفصل جلابيات دانتيل وابا حد يبيع جلابيات نص كم طبعن لربااا ويزاكن الله الف خيييييير

----------


## بنت العين85

لو بتسون فيه خير ابا حد يفصل جلابيات دانتيل وابا حد يبيع جلابيات نص كم طبعن لربااا ويزاكن الله الف خيييييير

----------


## دايمه

خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
ابا القهوه الاماراتيه وابي اطرشها للبريطانيا 
الي تعرف حد من التاجرات عندها طلبي تكفن خبروني

----------


## دلع الوردية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواتي ممكن تساعدوني 

انا قبل كم من يوم دخلت و لقيت موضوع عن وحده من التاجرات أظن انه اسمها ( ام سيف ) او ( ام نوف )

هي تجهز قهوه و فواله .... 

فاذا ممكن تسااااااااعدووني لاني مستعيله وايــد بليييييييز يا بنات ^__^

----------


## شمااااسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي انا من فترة شفت وحده اتسوي بسكويت على شكل احرف واتحطه في توزيعات اذا ممكن احصل اللنك ما ل شغلها

----------


## ~شوق~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم والرحمه الله وبركاته

بغيت اكمام لليدين منوه تبيع منهن
؟؟

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أخواتى الغاليات تاجورات المنتدى 

فديتكم بغيت التاجرات اللى يسون شنط شرات شنط الهدايا 

تحمل اسم التاجرة والشعار الخاص فيها 

بغيت اسعار حلووووووووووووة ومب مبالغ فيها 

يا ريت خواتى اللى عندها ترسلى رابط موضوعها 

وسعر الجملة والمفرق 

عاجلالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت شمووع حمراء او منبه او ابجوراااااااات باشكال مختلفة شي جديد حلوو وبسعر مش غالي واااااااااااايد ومبالغ

وسلامتكم 

انا بالانتظار

ملاحظة:: لا أتعـامل أبدًا مع المصارف الاسلامية والبنوك - تعاملي انا فقط بسلم واستلم على طووووول فلا تحرجوني وياكم

----------


## مس كشخهـ

حد يقد يوفر لي هالغشوه على هالرابط ابيها ضروري ضروري بلييييييييز والله ولكم الاجر



واذا وحده من التاجرات بتفصلها لي انا حاضره ومستعده 




الغشوة شرات هذي اللي ف الرابط



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=573892

----------


## أم ود!د

بنات اللي تعرف في سوالف بدل الغوص

أبغي وحده تشتري لي بدلة غوص ماركة مارس

اللي تقدر اتوفرها لي تراسلني طبعا بعطيها عموله ترضيني وترضيها

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أخواتى الغاليات تاجورات المنتدى 

فديتكم بغيت التاجرات اللى يسون شنط شرات شنط الهدايا 

تحمل اسم التاجرة والشعار الخاص فيها 

بغيت اسعار حلووووووووووووة ومب مبالغ فيها 

يا ريت خواتى اللى عندها ترسلى رابط موضوعها 

وسعر الجملة والمفرق 

عاجلالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## **فوفو**

منو تقدر توفر البوكسات الشفافات ضروري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعة1

أبغي أكياس حلوووووة بالجملة

----------


## ام خليفه20

عزيزاتي التاجرات منو يقدر يوفرلي *ليوم الإتحاد الوطني* أكياس لعلم الإمارات وتكون أسعارهن معقولة وبالدرزن؟؟

----------


## al shamsiya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> أخواتى الغاليات تاجورات المنتدى 
> 
> فديتكم بغيت التاجرات اللى يسون شنط شرات شنط الهدايا 
> 
> تحمل اسم التاجرة والشعار الخاص فيها 
> 
> بغيت اسعار حلووووووووووووة ومب مبالغ فيها 
> ...



وأنا بعد

----------


## دلووعة البدو

بغيييت قماصت نوم راقيه وتكون حلوه وروعه

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد احد يبيع اكلات .. محاشي و حلويات 

يا ريت تتواصل معاي بالرسائل الخاصه

و شكراااا

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *أبــــــا نفــــس النظـــارهـ ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *منو تقدر اتوفرها لي؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## الهنوف1

يـآ تاجرات ..

منو عندها قهوة تنحف 5 كيلـو فـ/ أسبوع

----------


## M!ss angle

بغيت لانجريات حلوه وقطعهن حلوه يا حرير او شيفونات 

بس لا تبطون علييي 

اباهن ضروووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## التميز طبعي

ابغي وحدة لي ترتب الموااضيع واسوي توااقيع بشكل حلوووووووو ومميز وباسعااار معقولة

----------


## dina1984

يا تاجرات مين عندها البوكس الي ينحط فيه الخواتم يحفظ كذا خاتم 15 وفوق ضروري يا حلوااااااااااااااات

----------


## كوين فاشن

* من التاجرات اللي يبيعن الألعاب الزوجيــة ؟؟؟



ممكن روابط مواضيعهم ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت فساتين حلوه و بأسعار معقوله  :Smile:

----------


## ~(*_*)~

للمره الثانية بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 

بليييز
بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات الحبوبات اللي يسوون االفوط اللي عليها الاسامي مطرزة ..

بس بليييز تكون عندها سياسة سلم واستلم لانه هاي هي الطريقة الوحيدة اللي تناسبني حاليا

بلييز ما عليها امر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## كوين فاشن

منو اتبيييييييييييييييـــع الالعاب الزوجيـــة ؟؟

----------


## A & M

منو تبيع شراشف للشخصيين .؟؟

اتريى الرد

----------


## هند0

الغاليات منو اتبيع قمصان نوم حلوه اطرشلي على الخاص الصور بالاسعار

----------


## العوش99

,,

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ,, ابا اعرف اذا حد يقدر اييبليه هذي الساعه الفوشية ,,

مره بنت كانت حاطه انها شرتهن ,, بس ما اذكر اسمها وحاولت ادور موضوعها ,, الله يخليكم اللي تعرف اي شي 

او تعرف هالساعه في اي موقع تراسلنيه على الخاص ,,

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

ممكن وحده توفره لي اسمه Punch Needle

----------


## Nsayem37173

خواتي حد يقدر اييب لي عرض خاص
لسيـــــــارتيـــــــــن
لكزس 460 لارج موديل 2009
من الوكالة وتكون ع الزيرو
بسعر حلو
أبيض لؤلؤي _ خليجي
وبكون حقها كوميشن واااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## ام كركش ذهبي

بغيت بناطلين سكيني نفس اللي فبرشكاا اللوان حلوه حتى لو مشيرات مقاس ميديم او لارج حتى لو اكس لارج
وبغيت معهم نعله حلوه مقااس 38 والكعب وسط
وبعد بغيت شيل دبل ساري شغل حلو حتى لو مستعمل بس نظاااف..

----------


## أم مطر

هلا حبيباتي 

بغيت كفر للهارد ديسك اللي عندي .. مثل الشنطه الصغيره او كفر الموبايل بس بحجم اكبر

----------


## hellokitty

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته 


والله ابا شغلات وااااااايد هههههههه نبتدي حبه حبه 


أولا منو تقدر توفرلي اكسسوارات شعر بربري مدري مارضت الصور تتحملي

ثانيا اكسسوارات حق الريل والكتف بس بسعر جمله واباهم شغل عدل وهاي كوالتي ماابا اي شي وخلاص 

مدري اللي تعرف نفسها تقدر توفرلياهم تعطيني ايميلاها وبراويها الصور ونشوف الاسعار عقب بنتفق 
انا الاكسسوارات البربري لقيتهم عند وحده تبيهم بموقع ثاني بسعر الجمله وسعرها مغري بس عاد الكميه خلصت منها وقالتلي ماتقدر توفرها لي لانها هي يابتهم بنفسها موب عن طريق مندوب.. وانا الصراحه مستعيله بيهم 

ثالثا الاكسسوارات مالت الكاسات هم حاولت احط الصور بس كل شوي يقولي خطأ الصراحه لعوزني 
اللي عندها اهتمام وتييب هالشغلات او تعرف وحده تعطيني ايميلها ونتفق

والسموحه منكن خواتي يسلمو

فياليت الاقي اهتمام

----------


## نووور دبي

ابي قباضات دانتيل ... او روابط التاجرات اللي يسوون قباضات حلوة

----------


## روح داخل روح2

خواتي انا قبل العيد شفت وحده عارضه ثلاجات للرحلات 
ممكن احد يساعدني ويحط الرابط مالها 

ضروووري الله يخليكم ساعدووني ابيها ضروري

----------


## ريمآآني

السلاام علييكم لوو سمحتوا اباا تااجره تووفر لي مندووس عطوور فخم وبسعر منااسب اباا لعرس 

ولوو في سلاال واشكاال ثانيه يكوون احسن اللي تقدر توفر لي هالاشيااء اتطرشلي رسااله ع الخااااص ومشكووريين

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

سكاارفااات ماااركااااات وباسعاااار مناااسبه ومعقوله

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا ابي هالفون انا من عمان وتوصيل المبلغ بالوسترن

----------


## UA3

بغيت شراشف وقماطات وسبوحات ولبس منز وكنادير يعني مجموعه كامله حق مرابي

----------


## مسك دبي

خوااتي منو تقدر تطلبلي من النت 

ضروري 

انمسحت عني الرسايل

----------


## دلوعة1

وين ممكن احصل كريمات لمسة حرير يااليت تسااعدووني

----------


## جفن الغدير

بغيت رابطه او نك نيم التاجره 
الي تفصل هالنوع من سليبن باك

----------


## بأول السلم

هلا خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي مكينة نافورة الشوكولاتة عدد5 بسعر مناسب؟؟

----------


## ام كركش ذهبي

> بغيت بناطلين سكيني نفس اللي فبرشكاا اللوان حلوه حتى لو مشيرات مقاس ميديم او لارج حتى لو اكس لارج
> وبغيت معهم نعله حلوه مقااس 38 والكعب وسط
> وبعد بغيت شيل دبل ساري شغل حلو حتى لو مستعمل بس نظاااف..

----------


## أم عقيل

هلا خواتي التاجرات؟؟
شحالكن؟؟؟
ابقي حد يسويلي هدية رجالية : نظارة ، وعطر ، ودخون والا فون و إذا اي شي اظافي
بليز ساعدوني ؟؟؟ وإبا وحده تساعدني .... أوكي فنتظار تاجراتي ....

----------


## بنت النوخذا

السلام عليكم خواتي ..... ابا جلابيات للبيت تكون كواليتي ممتاز .... انا مرة شفت في المنتدى وحدة عندها الجلابيات اللي تكون مزمومة عند اليد و خامتها خفيفيةو ناعمة ... وشكرا جزيلا على تواصلكم معانا....

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحباا 
بغيت الموضوع اللي يبيعون فيه الزيت العجيب للشعر بليييييز ضروري

----------


## عروسه 2009

منو يبيع مراضع او مصاصات الماركات او وين اقدر احصلهم فاي محل؟؟؟

----------


## بأول السلم

ابي ساعااات حلللوة الوحدة فحدود200 الى 250
ابيها ماركة GF
شوبارد واي شي ثاني حلوو

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

بليز اي وحده تبيع ملابس ماااااااركات اصليه للاولاد يا ريت تطرش لي الصور  :Smile: 

لطفل في عمر ( 6 - 9 ) months

----------


## leel

السلام عليكم بنات من تعرف حد يبيع زيت تاج رتاج ضروري الغاليات

----------


## جنون راك

بس بغيت كريم او خلطه لتفتيح المناطق الحساسه اذا ممكن

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بليز اي وحده تبيع ملابس ماااااااركات اصليه للاولاد يا ريت تطرش لي الصور 
> 
> لطفل في عمر ( 6 - 9 ) months

----------


## بطوه

بحصل وحدة من التاجرات تبيع جواتي ماركات (وانتوا بكرامة) لليهال؟؟

ابي جوتي ماركة بربري لبنتي عمرها سنة ونص

----------


## غلا الريم

السلام عليكم والرحمه ..

شحالكم ..؟

بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي تبيع كفرات E71 بغييته ضرووري 

اتمنى انها تراسلني ضروووري ..

والشي الثاني ابغي ميداليه فيها حرفين منو التاجره اللي تسويها ..


اللي يعرف اي شي يخبرني عالخااص ضروووري 

واذا اي وحده عندها بزم لويس فيتون او جوتشي اتخبرني 

ومشكوورين

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابي ساعااات ماركة GF

وابغي التاجره اللي تبيع الزيت العجيب للشعر

----------


## اوراق الماضي

ابا فراش للسرير بس الي يكون عبارة عن مجموعه من الفراش وكفر للكلينكس والتسريحه والكوميدينو ....غالبا مايكون تفصيل 


اقدر القاه عند وحده من التاجرات؟؟؟

----------


## أونه!

*ابغي وحدة تطلب لي من أمازون ضروري واتكون طالبه قبل جيه ضروري .*

----------


## أسـومـهـ

منوووووو التاجره اللي تسوي توزيعات كواشي براااااااااااقع لعيد الاتحاااااااااااااااد

----------


## M.M

مطلوب بلاك بيري بولد بحاله جيده

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اوفرلي نظارة Ray Ban و عاكسه ذهبي .. ؟؟

ويكون بسعر حلوو ..

----------


## أم مطر

> هلا حبيباتي 
> 
> بغيت كفر للهارد ديسك اللي عندي .. مثل الشنطه الصغيره او كفر الموبايل بس بحجم اكبر

----------


## fetoon

منو تفصلي عبايه شرات هالموديل



بسعر حلووو

----------


## Nsayem37173

خواتي حد يقدر اييب لي عرض خاص
لسيـــــــارتيـــــــــن
لكزس 460 لارج موديل 2009
من الوكالة وتكون ع الزيرو
بسعر حلو
أبيض لؤلؤي _ خليجي
وبكون حقها كوميشن واااااااااااايد حلو

----------


## هنهون

التاجرة اللي تسوي خواتم بالأسماء العربية مطلوبة خخخخخخخ مصدقه عمري اوني بزيغها جيه

----------


## dina1984

يا حلوات انا بدور على مشقر شعر الوجه الي يسوي الشعر شفاف مو يسوي اشقر بليييييييييييز و بسعر معقول

----------


## كمونة

ابغي غطا الكواية وقطاعة الفطاير المثلثة

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

مانيكااااااااااااان جديد ظروري الي تقدر توفره لي بكون شاكره لها

----------


## هنهون

التاجرة اللي تسوي خواتم بالأسماء العربية ياليت المشرفات يساعدونا ....

----------


## شيمائتي

انااا ابغى اتوصل للتبيع كريم التنحيف انتي سوليت بالنعنااع
ممكن تردلي باقرب وقت


تحيـااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

خوااااااااتي التاجراااااااااات

بغيت ملابس اطفال ولادي عمر 6 سنوااااااااات تكون حلوة وراقية 


وناااااااافورة العوووووووووود منو تقدر توفرها

----------


## الوطنية

السلام عليكم شحالكم بنات 
منو تقدر توفر لي كريم اساس ديرماكول 
انا طلبته قبل بس محد طرش لي عالخاص 
بليز منو تقدر توفر لي اياه
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أم الرموش

لو سمحتوا أباااااااااااااااااااااا مخمريه خاطري في مخمريه أترياااااااااكم ردوا علي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مها كامري

مرحب بنات خاطري بملابس صينية حلوه( طبعا للكباار) مره شفت وحده 
اتبيعهم فا يلي اتبيع اتطرشلي عالخاص ضرووووووووووووووووووووري ابليززززز

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شي من موقع ebay ????

----------


## dina1984

يا تاجرات بدي ضروري طواق للشعر الي عندها تبعتلي الصور و الاسعار على الخاص بلييييز

----------


## ارمانيه

منوو تبي تبيع جوال حلو بناتي وعليه كرييستالات

----------


## Nsayem37173

التفاصيل بالتوقيع

----------


## كيوت عمري

*مرحبا الغاليييااات

اقوووول منوووه تقدر توفر لي كفرات للكيييرف بلاك بيري

بس ابا الوااان حلووووة وراااقية 

مرة سالت وطرشولي للبولد ابا الكيييرف

اترياكم ع الخاااااااااااااص

مع الصور لو سمحتن*

----------


## بنت البر

خواتي ابغي وحده اتصمم لي بنر ضروووووووووري

----------


## غير الناس

ابغي اكياس بالجملة

----------


## بنت المذكور

منو التااجره اللي تبيع سكااارفااات ديزااين الsmiling ابااااا منه 3 لونه اصفررررر
بليييييييييييييييييز اترياااااااااااااكم

----------


## بأول السلم

ابي حرمة تجهزلي عزومة كاااااملة من محاشي وحلويات وكلللل شي وتكون من بوظبي بقول لها شو اريد عقب
أرجوووكم ابي جهاز النافورة مالت الشوكولاتة وغزل البنات

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شي من موقع ebay ????

----------


## tooty frooty

خواتي ابا لنك التاجرة الي تبيع استكرات الحنا

----------


## بنت الديـره

خواتي منو تسوي أعمـــال ترجمــة

----------


## غلا الريم

منو تقدر توفر لي لاب توب بمواصفات اوكي

----------


## مها كامري

منو منكم اتوفر ميك اب حلو بنوتي 
وملابس صينيه للكبار 
حركات للبنات
واكسسوارات وشنط ماركه

----------


## خوي الروح

]ابا بهارات الحليب منو توفره

----------


## وردة شتــآ ~

السلام عليكم


يمكن طلبي مو هذا مكانه

بس تعبت وانا ادور ولا لقيت شي

قلت يمكن تساعدوني

قبل فتره قريت موضوع تاجره تبيع ارقى واجمل انواع البخور اللي شفتها بحياتي

وتبيع بخور ازرق وماحفظت الرابط عندي يوم برجع له اليوم مالقيته

تكفون اللي تعرف من هي ولا عندها رابط الموضوع 

تساعدني الله يخليكم  :Smile:

----------


## الريـم

انا مره شريت جهاز الواكس من تاجره بس نسيت منوو كانت تبيعه ب 150 باقي التاجرات يبيعنه اغلى
ياريت اللي تعرف هالتاجره اطرش لي اسمها عالخاص

----------


## فطوم82

بنات منو بيساعدني ابغي فستان اسود مقاسه لارج ويكون بسيط وراقي وهاي نك وين اقدر احصل هالمواصفات لا تقولون فصلي ما اعرف كيف اسويه

----------


## shyo0o5yha

بنــــــــــــــــــــــــآت منوه تقدر تطلبلي من برا ؟؟ 

و عالخاص بعطيها اسامي المواقع 


واكيد بتكون لها عموله 

























.

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> أبغي أكياس حلوووووة بالجملة

----------


## red apple

بنااات منو تبيع اسااور مال الحبااال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## &هجير&

من بتوفر لي هذا من المحمصه السالميه 


لبنات الشاااااااااااااارجه 



نخي الصغير اللي عند الكشك 

علي فكره انا عندي رقمه وبعطيها علي الخاااااااااص بس تروح تشتريه لي وبكون شااااااكره لها

----------


## أم فطوومه

السلام عليكم

بغيت شوك وخواشيق الي عليهم كيك ولا ايس كريم

ياليت الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلتي عالخاص

----------


## مسك دبي

خواتي بغيت الفحم النباتي الي يكون مخلوط ويا الهال ومسواك وغيره لتبييض الاسنان

ينباع فالمكتبات الاسلاميه في الشارجه

منو تقدر توفرلي؟

----------


## ام حـمــدان

ابااااااااا التاجره الي اتسوي الكوورشيه لاطفال مثل القمصان والجاكيتات 



دخيييلكن حد يرد علييه اترياااااااااااا ع الخاص><









..

----------


## شذى الروح

منو التاجره اللي تبيع *بدل للاولا د علم الاماااااااااارات*

----------


## الامل موجود

ممكن ملابس بنوته ماااااااااااركات لعمر 3-6 او 6-9
الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## نبض أحمد

بنات بغيت وحده تصمم تواقيع متحركه وبطااايق بلييييييز ظروري ..

----------


## nonahani

منو اللي تبيع ملابس للخروج بس تكون خريفية وصيفية بليييييييييييييز

----------


## rainbowgirl

مرحبا خواتي
سمعت أنه في تاجرة تسوي الاسم اللي تباه تعلوقه ذهب بأشكال و خطوط حلوه ياريت إذا هي موجوده في هذا المنتدى تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## rainbowgirl

مرحبا خواتي بغيت من شيل الصلاة الكويتية منوه تبيعهم؟؟

----------


## ريحة هيل

أدور على شنط ^^

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

ابا دخون اسمه مطلع الشمس اذا وحدة تعرفه تراسلني ضروووووووووري 
الدخون مب مكور لا عبارة عن اقراص بس

----------


## مسك دبي

بغيت 3 من الروج السحري

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بليز اي تاجرة تبيع ملابس ماااااااركات اصليه للاولاد يا ريت تطرش لي الصور 
> 
> لطفل في عمر ( 6 - 9 ) months

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلام عليكم يالتاجرااات عندي طلبين اليووم واتمنى القى حايتي عندكن 


اول طلب بغيت كمية من الورد الجووري .. حبه حبه ... مب باقة .. لا ابغي كل حبة بروحها وبدون تغليف ولا شي 
يعني ابغي تقريبا 70 او 80 ورده 


وبعد يا ليت لو اي وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالاعشاااب ..

مره ((المره)).. ..محلب مطحون .. كمون مطحون .. ملح خشن (ملح قصب )
وقشر رمان مطحون .. وكلهن ينوجدن عند العطاار,, بس انا ظروفي ما تسمح لي اسير عند عطاآآاآآر ...

وربي يوفق كل التاجرات ويفتح لهن ابوااااب الرزق .. آميـــــن يا رب

----------


## اف ام

منو متوفر عندها شنط حفظ الساعات بس حجم صغير

----------


## السرااب

ندااااااااااااء الى تاجرات المنتدى ...
عندي ظرووووووف و ما اقدر اطلع للسووووق ...
أبغي وحده توفر لي كريمات الجسم من بودي شووووب ..
ياليت اللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص عسب اعطيها بياناتي و ميزانيتي..

----------


## متجردة

مرحبا
بغيت استكرسات حناء

----------


## أم عمهي

خواااتي ظرروووي..
اللي تبيع جلابيات قطنيه مع شيلهن + ملابس داخليه قطنيه + شيل بيت
اطرش لي روابط مواضيعها ع الخاص
ظروووووووووووووووووووووري..

----------


## يا رب لك م

> السلام عليكم يالتاجرااات عندي طلبين اليووم واتمنى القى حايتي عندكن 
> 
> 
> اول طلب بغيت كمية من الورد الجووري .. حبه حبه ... مب باقة .. لا ابغي كل حبة بروحها وبدون تغليف ولا شي 
> يعني ابغي تقريبا 70 او 80 ورده 
> 
> 
> وبعد يا ليت لو اي وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالاعشاااب ..
> 
> ...



مرحبا السااع الغالياات ... 
خلاص الاعشااب توفرن الحمدلله.. 

بس فديتكن منو بتقدر توفر لي الورود .. 

بغيت كمية من الورد الجووري .. حبه حبه ... مب باقة .. لا ابغي كل حبة بروحها وبدون تغليف ولا شي 
يعني ابغي تقريبا 70 او 80 ورده 


ويا ريـــت لو تكوون التاجرة من العين \\\ >>>> لاني من العين وما اريد الورود يذبلن .. اباهن يوصلني زيناات .. ^.^

وربي ايوفق كل التاجرااات

----------


## الريـم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انا مره شريت جهاز الواكس من تاجره بس نسيت منوو كانت تبيعه ب 150 باقي التاجرات يبيعنه اغلى
ياريت اللي تعرف هالتاجره اطرش لي اسمها عالخاص


التاجره اللي ردت علي ترا احاول اطرش لج بس ما يطرش يقولي الاسم غير متوفر او متواجد
بغيت اسالج الجهاز اللي عندج بالجدر او بالانبوب ؟؟ انا بغيت شرات الجدر خبريني ااذا متوفر عندج

----------


## شذى الروح

> منو التاجره اللي تبيع *بدل للاولا د علم الاماااااااااارات*



ياليت احصــــــــــــــــــــل وينكم يا تاجرات..

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي خلطه للتسمييييييييييييييييييين غير حق أم علبد الله وتكون مضمونه

----------


## shahoooda

بغيت فستان ملجه للعروس والوزن 40 والطول155 يعني مب طويله وايد

والسمووووووووووحه

----------


## أم رفوع

بغيت اكياس حفظ الثياب بس ابا وحدة تبيع باسعار حلوة يعني مب غالي

----------


## شوق الليال

بليز اريد اي حد يكون جرب خلطات تنباع للتضييق وتكون مضمونه بليز

----------


## doora

اريد كميرات مراقبة وبسعر حلوووووووو

ظروري

----------


## بنت الغلا

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا بغيت تاجره تقدر اتفصلي عبي للعيد بس باسعار معقوله 

و بعد بغيت زيت لتطويل الشعر بس ايكون مضمووووون 

و السموحه منكم

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم تاجرات اريد استكرات جداران تناسب صف للعلوم

----------


## غلا الريم

وين التاجرات اللي يبيعون لاب توبااات ؟

دخيلكم ضرووووري

----------


## ارمانيه

بغيب عبايات مستخدمه مره اومرتين القيساس متوسط والوزن 63 مسكرات من جدام ضروووووري والسعر مناسب انا مب من الامارات

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد لولد عمره 3 شهور 

كندوره + قحفيه + نعال + وزار

الا عندها غرض من هالاغرض بليز تخبرني وتكون جااده هب توعدني وعقب اطنشني !!

----------


## كوين فاشن

*منو التاجره اللي اتبيع لوشن دهن عود ؟؟*

----------


## شموخ طفله

السلام عليكم

اناا بغييت اسألكم

في حد من العضوات اتسوي محااشي واتروم اطرشه للعين؟؟؟

بلييييييييييييز ردوا عليه .. ><

اللي اتعرف اطرشليه ع الخاااص

ومشكوورين

----------


## *فرااااشة*

ممكن الشنط الماركه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبغيت استكرات الجدران الجديده

----------


## نونو راك

الخوات اللي يفصلن عبي اذا ماعليكن امر تتواصلن وياي عالخاص واللي تعرف وحده تطرشلي الرابط الخاص فيها 

ولسموووووووووحه

----------


## ارمانيه

اب كفرات كرستال حق تليفون نوكيياN86 ضروووووووووووووووري

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفر علكة بارتنر لوف للتنحيف؟؟ تراسلني

----------


## بنت الديـره

هلا خواتي


مننو من التاجرات تبيع جينزات سكنيات او بديات سبورتيه أو أساور سبورتيه ممكن ضروري بالصـور؟؟؟

أو حق الجامعه


اترياكن

----------


## ترف الصبا

بنااات ابا التاجره الي تسوي ملابس بالكروشيه حق اليهال
بلييييز اباها ضروووري 
واذا ممكن اسمها او اللنك مال موضوعها
وشكرااا

----------


## ام عبيد_87

امنو التاجره إلي تبيع شنط واستكرات اللاب توووب

ضرورررررررررررررري

----------


## شموخ طفله

مي توو خوااتي بغيييت اعرف منوو تبييع جينزات سكيني وقمصان سبورتيه او بنوتيه واسااور بعد

حق الكوولج..وكفراات حق اللاب ..بلييز طرشوليه ع الخااص اللي اتعرف..^^

----------


## ام سعيد20

ممكن تراسلني التاجره الي تبيع اطقم الشنط للعرايس

----------


## أم فطوومه

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي هذا

----------


## كتكوته عسل

ابي تاجره توفرلي سكيني جينز وبيجامات وبدياات وتكوون باسعار معقوله 

ابيها ضروووووووووره اتمنى التواصل على الخاص

----------


## أحب خواتي

ابي لعبة رومنسية للمتزوجين ما اقصد حلاوة و لا كوكاو اقصد لعبة جماد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مس كشخهـ

ابغي ذهب للبيع او الماس اذا ممكن من التاجرات توفر لي

----------


## شموخ طفله

بنااات منوو تعرف منتج يطوول الاضااافر ويقووويهن ><

اطرشليه ع الخاص اللي اتعرف

----------


## أونه!

*أبغي وحدة اتوفر هالستكر ضروري 

*

----------


## نانوني

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم بنات عساكم بخير

لو سمحتوا منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالعطور

عطورات سمارت كولكشن ابا كميه نسائيه ورجاليه...اللي اتيكم 15 ملي و18 علبه في كرتون واحد

وهاي الصوره




اتمنى ما تجاهلون الموضوع.....

اتريا ردودكم على الرساله الخاصه

مشكورين وموفقين يارب

مع السلامه

----------


## أم راشــــــد

التجارات الي اتروم اتفورلي جبس عيدان البطاطا الي فـ قواطي ( الجديم ) اطرشلي رساله دخيييييلكن تام فخاطري من شهوووور

----------


## همي دمعتي

من تقـــدـرـر تطلبلي من هالمووقع www.babyshop.com

يله اتريا ع الخاص

----------


## ام سعيد20

ابغي التاجرة الي تبيع اطقم الشنط مال العرايس بلييييز عالخاص

----------


## ام ال مكتوم

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكم 

لو سمحتوا بغيت رقم ثلاثي فون اوكي بليز ضروري ويكون مميز ارقم لو سمحتوا

----------


## كيوت عمري

*مرحبا الغاليات =)

مممم في تاجرة كانت تبيع حبوب شيتوكال من كندااا جنه

واستعملته ووايد عضواات استفااادن

><" اللي تعرف عند منو ولا اللي تبيعه تطرش لي خاااص

السموحة منكن*

----------


## لك غلا

دخليلتج أبا زيت الحشيشه ضروووووووووووري 
وبسررررررررعه عندي عرس جريب

----------


## لك غلا

بلييييييييييييييييييز ردوااااا

----------


## DxB-KhaYaLaH

اللي اتبيع بلوزات توبات وبديات حلوة وكول وراقية او جاكيتات يعني ملبوسات بشكل عام 

عالخاص انتظركم باسرع وقت ممكن اوكيك

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

لووسمحتوااا 

ابا اعرف اسم التاجره لي كانت عارضه (( _ المشقر الشفاف _))

حد يقدر يساعدني

----------


## galb._.5lly

أريد جلآبيهـ يديدهـ خفيييفهـ للعيد يكون سعرهآ بآلكثير 350 درهمـ ،،

بليز أبآ شغلهآ خفييييف هب دفش !!

----------


## خوخة555

فستان من المصمم اماتو فخم وراقي اي وحدة عندها تبيعه او اتأجره اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## مريووومه

منو تبيع عطر تاسكن ليذر؟؟؟؟
بليز اريده ضروري

----------


## bellegirl

المايوه الإسلامي أبغاه بلييييييييييييز

----------


## ذبحني غلاااك

اباا الشاحن لي يشتغل ع البطاريه اظني وحده عارضتنه ع 25 ممكن توفر لي اياه


والسموحه

----------


## bellegirl

مايو إسلامييييييي

----------


## الحياة حلوه^^

تــاجراات بغيت سلبرات حق البيت .. اللي تكون شرات القماش 
ماادري كيف أشرح  :12 (64):

----------


## نور التقوى

لو سمحتوا أبغي حد يعرف يسوي ملابس كورشيه للأطفال

----------


## جرح صامت

خلاص حصلت شكرا

----------


## بروفيسورة

مرحبا

لوسمحتوا ابغي ضروري *جهاز تثبيت الكرستال*

----------


## كتكوته عسل

ابغي عباااه تكون بسيطه بس كشخه بنف الوقت وتكون بقصات حلوه ابغيها للكليه 

طول 59 او 59 ونص لوزن 54 لميزانية 100 لين 200

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا ملابس و اغراض حق نيو بيبي بووي.،.

وحق الحامل لعقب الولاده بعد.،.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## fantk_z3ab

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي هالكوايه 

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/italstm_ontv.html

والسعر بنتفق عليه اقصد العموله ان شالله ^_^

----------


## E.M.A.N

بغيت ارسل باقة ورد
اذا حد يقدر يساعدني

----------


## لك غلا

بليييييييييييييييييييز أبي زيت الحشيشه ضروووووووووووري حد يرد حرااااام !!

----------


## دلع الوردية

*خواتي العزيزات ,,, ممكن أطلب منكن طلب


ممكن تساعدوني ,,, إذا تعرفون وحده عضوة بـــس هب عارفه شو هي يعني إذا كانت تاجرة ولا غيــر مدري ,,, و هي توصل طلبات للمستشفيات للمواليد الجدد فواله و حلويات ,,, و أنا شفتها بالمنتدى بــس بعدين مالقيتها و تميت أدور عنها بـــس ماعرفت وينها ,,, فــإذا تقدرون تساعدوني فهشيء مثلا إنكن تشوفون لي حد غيرها و لا تسألون حد و ترشحو لي حد من البنات إذا تعرفون حد يسوي جي ,,, يعني يوصل طلبات للمستشفيات ,,,,



فــ أرجوووووووكن تساعدوني بـــأسرع وقت لوسمحتو غالياتي ^__^*

----------


## $دهن عود$

شحالكم بنااات..عساكم بخير...

يابنات انا ادور على كرسي هزااز ..وتعبت ومالقيت..رحت هوم سنتر ومالقيت..

وايكيااا..ومحلات الاثااث اللي في العين حتى مالقيت ...ياااريت لو اتساعدوني 

لاني حامل ومانعيني من الحركه والطلعه..وخاطري بالكرسي

اتمنى اتسااعدوني

والسموحه

----------


## نور التقوى

لو سمحتو بغيت حد يسوي ملابس كورشيه للأطفال بغيت رقم التاجرة أو كيفية التواصل معاها

----------


## أونه!

*جاكيتات الشتا التاجرات الغاليات منو اتبيع ولا عندها دفعه رح اتنزلها قريب اتراسلني ويفضل اتكون فالبلاد .*

----------


## al_amal80

بغيت ارسل باقة ورد 
اذا حد يقدر يساعدني

----------


## bellegirl

بنات الي عندها مايو اسلامي لقياس كبير تراسلني ^^

----------


## بـحـور

كان عندي رابط لتاجرة تسوي اكل روعو فيه بيزا وسويتات وهي من راس الخيمة .. بغيت رابط اي حدة تسوي لي طلبية لراس الخيمة

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات عندها ملابس اولاد ماااااااااركات اصليه

لبيبي عمره ( 6-9 ) months

----------


## فجر الغلا

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي طلب من موقع أجنبي (ملابس بنات )

----------


## elgala

مرحبا .... بغيت رابط التاجره الي تفصل عقال بدهن العود ... ضروري لوسمحتن

----------


## هوا بيروت

لو سمحتو ابغي صواني تقديم فخمة بس يكون شغل لبناني ؟

----------


## xxcuteyhxx

السلام عليكم

بغيت جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر =$ .. كتكوته كيوت كانت حاطه موضوع بس هي مب داشه من شهر 10 

وشكلها بطول *_* فألي عندها تخبرني .. 

والسموحه

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

بغيييت كريم "طبيب الشعر" الاصليالحجم الكبير بسعر 30 ..

----------


## غاوية دلع

سمعت عن مرطب سحري منو من التاجرات موجود عندها؟؟؟؟؟...

----------


## { .. مذهلــهـ

سوري بس طلبي غريب شوي

انا ابا البخاخ مخدر الاسنان 

مب عارفة وين احصله وياليت لو وحدة من التاجرات تقدر توفره لي

واذا ماتقدر ... ابا كريم أملا

اللي تقدر ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص عشان نتفاهم


ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## غير الناس

ابغي اطبع على الاكياس ..

----------


## نور البدو

السلااااااااام عليكم شحالكم عسااكم بخير
بغيت قطع الصفوه مع الشيله مالتها موووب حرير ولا قطن
مشكوررات خاواتي
أترياااكن  :Smile:

----------


## meme123456789

بناااااااااااااااااااااااات في تاجره تبيع فصوص البكت مادري بكم تبيعه تبيع الوان بليييز لي تعرفها ادليني عليها
عندها الوان بلييييييييييييييييييز اتريااااا

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

بنات ابا شرات هالشنطه ماركه شانيل 
واللي اتعرف وين اقدر الاقي شراتها في بوظبي او الشارجه او عيمان

----------


## KIFY

*ابغي التاجره اللي تكتب ع الفوط*

----------


## شوكليت توي

ادور على التاجرة الي تبيع كاكاوات نادرة

----------


## مناااتي

بغيت كلبشات الفرو

----------


## al_amal80

> كان عندي رابط لتاجرة تسوي اكل روعو فيه بيزا وسويتات وهي من راس الخيمة .. بغيت رابط اي حدة تسوي لي طلبية لراس الخيمة


انا بعد ابي .. كنت مخزنة عندي نك وحدة تسوي بيزا وفطاير وضاع عني الرابط ياليت اللي تعرفه تطرشه لي

----------


## سنبله

اخواتي الله يرحم والديكم ممكن رقم التاجره فرح 2006 
اللي تسوي فساتين الاطفال ضرووووري الله يخليكم

----------


## Rashid Mam

اريد هديه مميزه لزوجي والله ما اعرف شو اشتري له..

----------


## ملح دبي

السلام عليكم خواتي ...

بغيت حد يسوي ديكور حق ليلة الحنا مب كوش لا .. ابا المناظر و الشموع و هالسوالف و إذا فيه حد يأجر المطارح الخضر ... ضروري 


شكرا ...

----------


## أم امون

لو سمحتو خواتي منو تسوي
مخلل ليمون ضروري (متوحمه) وابا هالوقت اذا شي جاهز.

----------


## سراب 44

خواتي اريد شنط البزنس شرات شنط الاب توب

----------


## um suhail

منو التاجره اللي تبيع سكارفات ماركه اصليه بـ 300 درهم؟؟؟؟؟
انا ناسيه اسمها بليز اللي تعرفها تخبرني...

----------


## انت غـلاي

بغيت اطلب من النت 
منو مكن يساعدني فديتكم

----------


## Rashid Mam

اريد محفظه رجاليه للبطاقات حلو وماركه وأصليه

----------


## شوكليت توي

وانا بعد ادور على التاجرة الي تطلب لنا من النت

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا تاجره تسويلي توقيع

----------


## Miss.luv

عجينه الفيمو ..
و اي شي له علاقه بالعجينه
من انواع والوان وادوات

----------


## KIFY

ابا بجامات رجاليه

----------


## كتكوته عسل

تاجرااااااااااات 

ابي بيجاامااات ضروررررري للجامعه تكون قطن واسعرهاا ماتتعدى ال 30 لان ميزانتي ماتسمح وانا ابغي كميه 

والقياس يكون ميديم . ويكون بنطلونها طويل مش للركب وبدزاينات حلوووه ...

وابغي سكيني جينز بألوان ويكون سايز 32 واسعاره مااتعدى 55 ..؟؟


بليييييييييييييييز ابغين ضروووووري

----------


## كتكوته عسل

صح نسيييت 


بناااااااااااات فزعتتتتتتتتتكم ابي وحده تعرف تشتغل على الفلااااش انا مجهزه الكلام وهو درس اسلامي 


بس ابغيها اتضبطه لي على الفلااااش عليه 20 درجه بستخف ماعرف عليه .. اذا ممكن وحده من التاجرات 

تسااعدني يهالشي اكوون ممتنه حقهاا

----------


## حرمه يديده

ابي وحده تسوي نثووووووووووووور للبيبي

----------


## الاميرة11

حبايبي بغيت تاجرة تبيع كريم للوجه يكون مخصوص لعلاج الحفر (حفر حب الشباب )
ابغي شي مضمون فديت روحكم..~ الي عندها شي ومضمون تراسلني عالخاص
ومشكورين خواتي ^^

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع الكاور مال تلفون البلاك بيري

----------


## xxcuteyhxx

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر =$ .. كتكوته كيوت كانت حاطه موضوع بس هي مب داشه من شهر 10 
> 
> وشكلها بطول *_* فألي عندها تخبرني .. 
> 
> والسموحه



ولا تاجره عندها *_* .. !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أونه!

*
مرحبا

بغيت وحدة اتوفر عدسة ماركة waikon tri kolor سريع ضروري  .
الماركة معروفة وموجودة في البصريات .

*

----------


## deemah

بغيت علب السويت البلاستيك شابفه وحده تبيعهم ونسيت منو هيه

----------


## High_Sense

السلام عليكم
ينات أبغي التاجرة اللي تبيع عصي هوليوود ما عرفت أوصللها بلييييز راسليني ع الخاص

----------


## سكووون الليل

مرحبا حبوبات .....
بغيت فستان او موديل بسيط بس يكون فيه كم ... ياليت لو كان من الشيفون 
ينفع لاول ايام العيد

----------


## غير الناس

ابغي تاجره ترسم كارتير أو فوتوشوب 

ضرررررررررررررروووي

----------


## أم دانووه

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 


تاجرات الكب كيك مطلوبات ...عندي مناسبة عيد ميلاد بنتي*

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> بغيييت كريم "طبيب الشعر" الاصلي الحجم الكبير بسعر 30 ..

----------


## ريم الهير

منو التاجره الي تبيع الكريم السحري للتبيض من السعوديه

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي فساتين ملكه تكوووون ربع كم .. مب عريان ... وأسعار معقوله جدا

----------


## شوش76

منو تبيع جلابيات راقية مقاسات كبيرة تراسلني يالغلا

----------


## بنت النوخذا

فساتين بنوتات للحفلات تكون فخمة و جلابيات الفراشة المشغولة؟؟؟؟

----------


## angel2008

مطلوووب طقم فراش للبيبي وفراش للام وجلابيه للام نفس لون الفراااااش ضرووري

----------


## angel2008

مطلووووووووووووووووووب عدسات لون بنفسجي غامق توتي

مطلووووووووووووب توزيعات للمواليد

----------


## دبدوبة

منو توفر لباس الصلاة الساتر اللي يغطي كل الجسم يعني طويل و وسيع ؟
تخبرني على الخاص بأقرب وقت 
وشكرا

----------


## PINK ! HEART

ضروري ابغي مكينة خياطة ........................؟...........؟........؟...×

----------


## PINK ! HEART

منوه توفر طاولات لمداخل البيت والكمبيوتر وتحف واي شيء يخص تزين البيت بليييز ضروري.

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

حبوب برياكاتين بلييييييييييييز او مسجور

----------


## daimon_of_uae

خواتي من أقل من شهر كانت وحده من التاجرات عارضة ملال للمكسرات والتمر يكون الطقم عباره عن 6 حبات ويكون لهن غطايات من لونها فضي على شكل قبب او هرمي 


اللي يعرف التاجرة تخبرني اسمها او تحطلي اللنك مال الموضوع ... 


بليييييييييييييز 



ضروري

----------


## أم دانووه

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> تاجرات الكب كيك مطلوبات ...عندي مناسبة عيد ميلاد بنتي*




بعدني انتظر

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده تبيع سله تنحط فيها عطور للتسريحه ؟؟ 

ياريت تراسلني ..

----------


## شذى الروح

ابى اكياس بالجمله,,

----------


## قــ بنتي ــلب

من مـــــن العضــوات التـــاجرات يــقدر يوفـــرلي ملابس اطفال بس تــكون مـــاركـــات مـــن لنــدن أو امــريكــا ,,’’

واشـــياء حـلــوه من اكسسوارات حق البيبي ,,

----------


## uaegirle

منو تقدر توفرلي شنطة مكياج اللي تنسحب ( اللي فيها عجلات ) مع المكياج بسعر حلو ومناسب .. بالنسبة للمكياج بغيت 

- الوان كريم أساس liquid foundation الفاتحة والوسطية و الداكنة
-5 او 6 كريمات للسحنة بالماء (أقراص بودرة pan-cake )
و 3 الوان بانستيك pan-ftick او مواد للسحنه كريمية ومن النوع الذي يغطي
- لونان من البودرة المخفية loose powder - invisible
فاتحتان كثيرا : بودرة (بدون لون) و (لون أبيض) و (لون لحمي)
- 8 او 10 الوان احمر الشفاه + القلوس
- مجموعة من اقلام : اسود + أسمر فاتح + بني أشقر + عاجي أحمر صاف + أحمر برتقالي + أحمر بنفسجي + بنفسجي داكن + عنابي + لحمي.
- اي لاينر قابل للانحلال في الماء ويفضل ان يكون aqua paint
- ماسكارا سوداء + قلم بني غامق للحواجب
- ظلال العيون الناشفة powder eye shadow
- ظلال العيون المائية water eye shadow
والالوان الاساسية تكون الاسود والاحمر والنيلي والاصفر والاخضر والازرق والاخضر الغامق والزهري والبرتقالي والبني
- مكبس للرموش - تلزيق للرموش - مجموعه كاملة من الفرش

ومب شرط يكونون من نفس الماركة يعني انتي تقدرين تنسقيلي من ذوقج اهم شي عندي يكون الايشدو يعلم مايكون خفيف والارواج بعد يعني نوعية ممتازة تكون بس افضل بين ماركة بن ناي و ميك اب فور لايف 

والسمووووحه  :Smile:

----------


## ivey

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي قوالب الرسم الخاصة بالحواجب ؟ ...
هاي صور امثله عليها :






و افضل النوع اللي في الصوره الاولى لانه استخدامه اسهل عن الثاني 
و جزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## ملح دبي

السلام عليكم ..

منو من الخوات تسوي موالح و اشياء غريبه حق مناسبات ..

ضروري حق مناسبه قريبه ...


شكرا ...

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــــــــلا

ابي التاجره اللي حاطه بتوقيعها صورة وحده شعرها طويييييييييييييل ماشاءالله 

تعبت وانا ادور فالمواضيع !! خخخخخ اضحك مو ؟؟ ههههههه

----------


## غــــــلا

السلام عليكم ...

ابا عدسات اللي توسع العين .. بس اباهن على يوم السبت الصبح !!...

ادري مافي وقت بس للي تقدر توصلهن لي اباهن بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعه

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

ساعدني بغيت جينـزات سكيني ملونــة وبديـات حلووة مب بناتية شوي سبـورتيـــــــــــــه أتريآكن الغاليات

حد منكم منزل كلوكشن جديـــــــــد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

أبا مكياج اوفيس او ميك أب فور لايف بالجمله +الكاتلوج +العيناااات 
أبا الايشدو حبات +قلوسات ألوان مختلفه+ارواج+مناكير+بلاشر+بودره+الكحل الكريمي (اللون الاسود والفيروزي والبني) مع الفرشاة +كحل أقلام+اقلام تحديد ..
بليز ابا من كل نووع حبتين +العينات والكاتلووج ..

----------


## راعيه المخور

مرحب.. 

بغييييييييت كميرآآت 

للعندها.... 
كآنون d400


ترآسلني 
وبكون ليها شآكره ..~

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي كريم مضموووووووون لتفتيح البشره بشرط هي توصله لي مب المندووووووووب

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي مروحه لللابتوب الي 25 أو 30 تكون كبيره مب ثلاث مراوح

----------


## Snforah

منو تبيع كفرت للاي فون ؟

----------


## PINK ! HEART

ممكن احد يوفرلي كريم بوب جوب ماركة روديال هو موجود في ابراج الامارات بس ابغي حد ايوفره لي بليييز ..

----------


## PINK ! HEART

ممكن اكسسوارت للبلاك بيري تور او حتى استكرات ,, بليييز ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

ابغي استكر اللابتوب

بس انا بعطيكم الصورة 

ضروري

----------


## ام_كشة

اللي عندها بوكسات لحفظ الاكسسوارات
ضرووووري تراسلني

----------


## Talia

ابي عدسات كوين كولور البيرلا

----------


## تحياتي

لو سمحتوا ابي مفارش حلوة احطها في الميلس بسرعة رجاء

----------


## أم حسنا

مسالخير خواتي التاجرات بغيت الحنا البيضاء المغربيه وطريقة إستخدامها

----------


## شذى الروح

منو التاجره اللي اتبيع بدل للاولاد ليوم الاتحاد..مكتوب عليها اماراتي وافتخر,,

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا بنات ..

بليز منو تروم توفر لي الحزام الاندونيسي ,, 
المشد الاندونيسي إلا ينلبس بعد الولادة لشد البطن ..
واباه بسعر معقول بليز .. والسموحه ...

----------


## x REEM x

*حبوبات 

منو تقدر توفر لي زيوت طبيعية وأصلية مثل ( الخروع ، جنين القمح ، وغيرهم )*

----------


## *بنت بوظبي*

بغيت ارقام حريم ياجرون او يبيعون فساتين.. في بوظبي 

و السموحه

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا وحده تساعدني في هدايا لاطفال ( اولاد)
من عمر سنه ونص و3 سنين 
هدييتين؟؟؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تبيع نعوول : فلات او سطاحي قياس 40 اقل من 100درهم ؟؟

----------


## باربي العين

بللليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اباعدسات باربي باسرع وقت قبل العيد

بلللييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز......بلييي ييييييييييييز........بشتري كميه

----------


## ام مـوزة

*مرحبا خواتي

اريد كريم املا للتخدير او اي مخدر ينفع للاماكن الحساسه

يزاكن الله خير*

----------


## **أصايل**

بغيت ياخواتي ابواك رجاليه موديلات جديده كارتير وبالي

من من التاجرات توفرها 

وانا من السعوديه

----------


## The Dream

ابي قيااضااااات حلوووه للعييد وعيد الاتحاااااد

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي جلابيات للبيت قطم أو حرير على 15 أو 10 بليييييييييييز وحبوب برياتكتين وحليب أنشووووووووور

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

نقاب المطااااااااعم بلييييييز

----------


## مربوشة دبي

امنو التاجره اللي اتبيع الحصاله الخشبيه 


ياريت لو اطرشولي رابط المووضوع او اسم التاجره

----------


## الناعمة_999

> مرحبا بنات ..
> 
> بليز منو تروم توفر لي الحزام الاندونيسي ,, 
> المشد الاندونيسي إلا ينلبس بعد الولادة لشد البطن ..
> واباه بسعر معقول بليز .. والسموحه ...


وابا بعد قبااضااااات حلوووه واسعارهن معقوله

----------


## كلايف كريستان

ابا كريم خلطة تبييض للوجه ..بس بدون كورتيزون ومواد ضارة

----------


## مها كامري

ابا بااااف امريكي ضروووري ابلييز
اصلي 
وبسعر حلو

----------


## مربوشة دبي

امنو التاجره اللي اتبيع الحصاله الخشبيه 


ياريت لو اطرشولي رابط المووضوع او اسم التاجره

----------


## مها كامري

ابا تنانير اقصيره بس اتكون كشخه استايل واتكون غريبه 
وحركات وبسعر حلو

----------


## RMAD

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي قوالب الرسم الخاصة بالحواجب ؟ ...
> هاي صور امثله عليها :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و افضل النوع اللي في الصوره الاولى لانه استخدامه اسهل عن الثاني 
> و جزاكن الله الف خير



انا بعد بغيت هالشي 

لو وحده من التاجرات توفره بسعر معقول ...

----------


## RMAD

اي حد عنده رابط الاخت ام حميد اللي تبيع سمااااطاااااات بلييييييييييز

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت مشط البف 

انا خذته من وحده بس ضيعت ملفها الشخصي والحينه رباعتي يبون شراته  :Smile: 

بلييز ضروري  :Frown:

----------


## بنت سويدات

بغيت عدسة ماكرو >>>يعني عدسة التكبير لـ كانون
بسعر حلو لانه بكل مكان وايد غاليه تكون وشكرا

----------


## sama DXB

فساتين للبيع  :Frown:

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

نعوول وجوااتي ماركااات + تنانير قيصره بقصات غريبه ودلع وحلوووه+ سعر معقوول 


^^

----------


## شقرا

هلا خواتى 
بغيت الطقم الوعيان المنقط ما اعرف عند اى تاجره مثل قطع بو تيله ومتوفر 4 الوان
ابا رابط الموضوع

----------


## مربوشة دبي

امنوووو التاجره اللي اتبيع الحصاله الخشبيه بلــــــــــــــــــــــيز

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات تبيع استكر الآيشدو امممم اعتقد اسمه آي ماجيك eye magic

 :Smile: 

و منو اللي تسوي اكسسوارات عليها اي اسم نطلبه بس مابا ذهب اباه يكون من الخيوووط و هالحركات الفنكي  :Smile:

----------


## misoka

اذكر وحده من الخوات التاجرات كانت تبيع خلطه للرموش

صارتلي فتره اتريا ردها لكنها ما ردت .... اذا حد يعرف اذا موجوده او طلعت؟

او اذا حد يعرف تاجره ثانيه تقدر توفر طلبي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> ابغي استكر اللابتوب
> 
> بس انا بعطيكم الصورة 
> 
> ضروري

----------


## sun lights

* هلا خواتي 
لو تكرمتم اذا في تاجرة تقدر توفر لي صحون الحلوى الزجاجية الصغيرة مع اغطيتها سواء كانت مربعة او دائرية او بيضاوية بدون نقش حوالي 30 درزن وتطرشهم لقطر


*

----------


## مارية المهيري

منوو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي ..
أبواك - أقلام - ميداليات - نعول - أو أي أشياء ثانية .. تكون كلها رجالية ..
بلييييز لا تطنشون .. أبغي أطلب اليوووووم ...

----------


## حـSــور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طلبي هو يا حبيباتي بغيت جهاز الحلاوة مال الشعر مع اوراق الشل كتبت طلبي في اكثر من قسم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ملو مني بس بليييز ردو علييي

----------


## احساس بنوته

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي صواني الميني تشيز كيك ،،،، اللي قاعدتها تتحرك ،،، كانت وحده تبيعهم وكان عندها شكلين مدور وقلوب ودورت التاجره ما لقيتها ،،، فساعدوني يا بنات محتاجتنهم ضروري

----------


## عفيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

الرجاء من لديها هدايا العيد الوطني الرد علي بسرعة.

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفر لي لبس للاطفال تنكري عمر سنتين حق ولد و بنوته

----------


## الخيال~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكم الغوالي ؟

منو تقدر اتوفر بطاقة عرس بتكليف اقل من محلات البطايق لواحد يبا يتزوج بس ظروفه صعبة اشوي .. امه مواطنة بس هو بدون وراتبه ما يوصل ال7000

فميزان حسناتكم ..

----------


## The Dream

ابي قميص نووووم لعيد الزوااااج

----------


## رويلا

هلا حبيت اجوف كتالوجات قمصان النوم من ولاشي

----------


## leel

هلا الغوالي من تقدر اتوفرلي عباة عرس فخمه واستعمال خفيف بحدود 1000 لين 1300 بليز بنات ابغيها المديلات اليديد مثل الكرستال والمرايا وكلها اتشع الي اتشوف طلبي عندها بليز تراسلني الغاليات

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 
بغيت ستاند ماعرف شو اسمه بالضبط 
على شكل رقبه أو راس عشان عرض مجوهرات .. 
مابغي ستاند شغابات وغيره لأنه مش لاستخدام شخصي .. 
أبغي مجسم راس أو رقبه ويكون متوفر حاليا .. 
واللي تقدر توفره تطرشلي صوره إذا أمكن .. 

شكرا !!!

----------


## maroco

اللي تقدر توفر لي كاميرا سوني (لونها وردي ولا بنفسجي) تكون يديده يعني مع الضمان ما ابي مستعمله

تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منو من التاجرات تبيع استكر الآيشدو امممم اعتقد اسمه آي ماجيك eye magic
> 
> 
> 
> و منو اللي تسوي اكسسوارات عليها اي اسم نطلبه بس مابا ذهب اباه يكون من الخيوووط و هالحركات الفنكي

----------


## احساس الروح

بليييز ضروري ابا بروشات واكسسوارات ليوم الوطني

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع صيني واكيد لها عموله

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

اريد طرابيش لكنادير الصبيان والريايل بلون علم الإمارات من التاجره إلي تبيعهم أو وين ممكن القى في العين

----------


## الجوهرة المصونة

ادور تاجرة تسوي الاسماء بالذهب
هي من التاجرات القدامى

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

مرحبا خواتى التاجرات 

بغيت شنطه وفرشه للبيبى تكون طقم وراقيه

وبعد الى تعرف حرمه ولا حد يقدر يفصل لى لبس للسرير بيبى 

وشكرا

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

*انا ادور تاجرات اللي يسوين التوزيعات للمواليد*

----------


## لغز

ابا دلاقات شفافه نفس لون الجسم يعني كاني مب لابسه شي

----------


## سنبله

> اخواتي الله يرحم والديكم ممكن رقم التاجره فرح 2006 
> اللي تسوي فساتين الاطفال ضرووووري الله يخليكم


 

دخيلكم ضروري مافي وقت بليييييييز يامشرفات وينكم نحن نطلب وماحد يرد بليز والله ضروري اريد رقمها
وجزاكم الف خير

----------


## @ المها @

السلام عليكم

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بدل حق بنوته عمرها عشر 

بس ماتكون بناطلين يعني تنوره وقميص أو بدله كامله لين اللريول تلبس تحتها قميص 

تقريبا الطول 46 أو 48 انش

مثال

----------


## عروسه 2009

السلام عليكم
بناااااااات دخيلكم انا من كم يوم كنت ادور عالعضوة نسرين اللي تسوي بلوزات كوروشيه ابا حق بنتي عمرها 3 شهور لاني ماحصلت شي حلو حق الشتا فالسوق واحين يوم لقيت العضوة طلعت انها موقفه استقبال الطلبيات حتى لو بلوزه وحده راضيه؟؟؟
بنات اللي بتقدر توفر لي من هالبلوزات وبتوفرها حق العيد جزاها الله الف خير

----------


## عنود الود

منو تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع مكينه عين الجمل وفي نفس الوقت نستعملها حق المعمول

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا خواااااااااتي بغيت للبيبي المنتظر سوالف حلوة من ملابس و قماطات وشراشف

يعني تجهيزات للولادة ضروووووووووري

----------


## كل الرقة

مرحباااا 
اريد اساااور. كيوت وناعمات مثل مال كارتير و هيرمز او ديور...

الي عندها بلييييييييييز محتاجتنهن

----------


## *فرااااشة*

اريد شيل الصفوة

واريد التاجرة اللي تشتغل علي الشيل 
مثل تركيب ورد كروشيه وشريط المخملي على الوان 

ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ادور علي ملابس تنكريه"لانجري"

----------


## mlaak roo7

ياريت تفيدوني من العضوه اللي تسوي ميداليه برقم السياره حق مفتاح السياره

----------


## غاوي

> *مطلووووب شنطة كارولينا هرييييييييييرا .. اللي شرات شنط شانييل*


وأنا بعد أريد من هالشنطه واللي عندها صور وألوان منها
يليت تطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## غاوي

مطلوووب جـــوتي ريـــــــاضه بكعب عالي ويكون ومريح 
ويكون الكعب ماله متساوي مش عالي من الخلف ونازل من الامام
أريده كامل يكون رفعه وحده يعني سبورت عالي
فهمتوني؟؟

----------


## daimon_of_uae

> خواتي من أقل من شهر كانت وحده من التاجرات عارضة ملال للمكسرات والتمر يكون الطقم عباره عن 6 حبات ويكون لهن غطايات من لونها فضي على شكل قبب او هرمي 
> 
> 
> اللي يعرف التاجرة تخبرني اسمها او تحطلي اللنك مال الموضوع ... 
> 
> 
> بليييييييييييييز 
> 
> 
> ...





وينكم يا تاجرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أطياف

السلام عليكم اخواتي 
منو تقدر توفرلي منظم الشنط نفس الي بالصورة
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## هند0

ممكن احد يوفر لي لبس لليوم الوطني شكله مميز لبنت عمرها عشر سنوات

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفريلي هالاستاااند وبسعر حلووو ؟؟؟ 


والسمووحه من غنناتي اذا حطيت الصورة ..

لاني محتاجه الاستااند وااااايد ..

----------


## الزرعونية

عزيزاتي التاجرات بغيت من هاي الجلابية قبل العيد ضروري

----------


## أورااال

من تقدر توفر لي فساتين طويلة قطن مو استريج long dresses

ضروري قبل العيد

----------


## مرمورة الأمورة

انا بغيت أطقم مواليد لو سمحتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو و

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ادور جهاز تكبير الصدر.................

احيد كانت عضوه تبيعه..............
ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووكم

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تآجرات .. بغيت بف الشعر وبأقلللللللللل سعر

----------


## ام_كشة

اللي تسوي بطاقات اعراس
تراسلني ضروري

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ابي قطع شيفون ضرووووووووووووووي

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

مطلوب ارقام واصل مميزه وغير مستخدمه وباسعار حلوه ..

----------


## سرااااب

بغيت جهاز الشوي عالبخار

----------


## مريووومه

مرحبا 
خواتي
منو تعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع غطاء الكوايه اللي 3 ب100

----------


## Nada-uae

حد ايعرف منو من التاجرات عندها كولكشن العيد للصغار بنات و أولاد؟

----------


## زعابية123

ابغى حد يبيع جلابيات في البيت مقاس واسع

----------


## ميميه88

بغيييييييييت الحنا البيضا وحده من العضوات قالت بتوفرها واختفت بليييييييييز اباها

----------


## دلوعة1

> خواتي اللي مشاركات في القريه وتقدرن تبيعن لي بضاعتي ولكن نسبه من البياعه
> حياكن على الخاص

----------


## عـيـشي بـلادي

السلام عليكم...منو تسوي السبوحات للمواليد ..او تعرف وين نقدر نحصلهم

----------


## النقبية80

ابا استكرات حنه وين تاجراتنا العزيزات  :Smile:  الرجاء مراسلتي ع الخااااااااص

----------


## كيوت عمري

*^.^ توزيعات عيد الاتحاد للبنات والشباب

سبحة ... تعليقة موبايل ... اساور ... الخ

اتريا ع الخااص*

----------


## ام منصور~

بغيت شرات هالبوك بالضبط ...

بسعر معقول وحلو

بلييز اترياكم ردوا علي ...

----------


## شجون 2009

ابغي اكواب بلاستيك من الصغار الي نفس الي بالصوره 



اعتذر لاختي من انا لاني خذيت صورتها ^^

بس علشان تعرفون شو ابغي حبيباتي ^^

دمتن بود

----------


## بلا قيود

مرحبــــــــــــــا

بغيت التاجره اللي اتبيع الجرااااجة المتحركة وبسعر حلوووووووو

----------


## خلووده

أبغي جليتر حناء
ضروري بليز

----------


## *فرااااشة*

بنات اريد التاجرة اللي اتبيع شيل صفوة السادة

----------


## om_dana

بنات ادور على التاجره اللي تبيع جهاز خلط عجينه الكيك نفس الجهاز اللي يستخدمه الشيف اسامه

----------


## شاي اخضر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حبايبي مرة شفت وحدة عارضة عقال بريحة دهن العود ابا اطلب .. بس للاسف ما حصلت الموضوع وما اذكر اسم التاجرة 
ساااعدووووووووووني بليييز

----------


## 3roos

في تاجره تبيع علبة آي شدو كبيره وعدسات ابا موضوعها

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

أدور ع التاجره الي طرشتلي عالخاص بخصوص مشط البف والدرزن عندها ب 10 وينها_ بالغلط مسحت رسالتها بليز

----------


## ام منصور~

> بغيت شرات هالبوك بالضبط ...
> 
> بسعر معقول وحلو
> 
> بلييز اترياكم ردوا علي ...

----------


## sara311

أبا لاب توب مستعمل و يكون بحاله جيده جدا و مواصفات حديثه و مافيه اي عيب
و ابا سعره في حدود ال 1000 درهم

و شكرا

----------


## @ المها @

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بدل حق بنوته عمرها عشر 
> 
> بس ماتكون بناطلين يعني تنوره وقميص أو بدله كامله لين اللريول تلبس تحتها قميص 
> 
> تقريبا الطول 46 أو 48 انش
> 
> مثال

----------


## أسـومـهـ

منو التاجره اللي تطلب من النت ...................... !

----------


## جمر بارد

ابا خل التفاح العضوي مب التجاري 

ابا العضوي 

منو بتوفره لي ولا وين احصله

----------


## من أنا

منو عندها كفرات إلي من داخل صوف ( برنوص ) (كمبل ).. >>> اختلفت المسميات وطلبي واحد ..^_^..

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

فساتين أعراس للايجار بحدود5 فقط بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## memoo

please i need watch for men ,,good brand good price ,,,in several paments,,very urgent,,thx

----------


## Nada-uae

حد ايعرف منو من التاجرات عندها كولكشن العيد للصغار بنات و أولاد؟

----------


## عســ UAE ـــولة

ابااا كريم اساس شارمل.. منو من التاجرات تبيعه

----------


## memoo

يا تاجرات يا حلوات مطلوب و بأسرع وقت ساعه رجاليه جديده و ماركه بسعر مناسب واذا فيه امكانية التقسيط بكون احسن بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز بأسرع وقت

----------


## لمياء حياتي

ابا وحده تسويلي مشروع او لوحه عن عيد الاتحاد

ضرررررررررررروري

----------


## الماركه شما

بنات أدور على أسكارفات علم الامارات

----------


## مس كشخهـ

اخواتي 

ممكن وحده من التاجرات توفر لي كريم للويه انا عندي بس علامات مالت الحبوب في ويهي اذا وحده عندها كريم بس مضموون مب اي كلام

انا كنت اعرف وحده من التاجرات بس نسيت نكها

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منو تبيع قمصان كشخة حق الطلعه .. يكون طويل أو نص كم .. ماريده عاري

----------


## بنت الامارات1

بنات فيه تاجره كانت تبيع مخدات الرضاعه ومال الحامل بس نسيت نكها اتمنى تفيدوووووووني ضروري بليز

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ياناس ياعالم جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر؟؟؟؟؟؟

كنت شايفه قبل العيد وحده تبيعه في المنتدي

----------


## ام_كشة

ابي عدسات توتي وتكون طبية

----------


## سرااااب

*منو تقدر توفر لي هيلاهوب بربري وما يكون قطن لبنت عمرها 5 سنوات*

----------


## bling_bling

أريد تاجرة توفري علب (للكيك)...

----------


## 3roos

منو التاجره اللي تبيع جاكيتات ماركة guess

----------


## زعابية123

احتاج وحده تبيع في البيت جلبيات مال البيت والشيل البيت

----------


## لغز

ابا دلاقات شفافه نفس لون الجسم يعني كاني مب لابسه شي

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

..

بناااااااااات .. وين التاجره اللي تسوي قلوب ذهب و بروشات و خواتم بالاسامي .. تعبت و أنا أدورها .. 

أتمنى من التاجره تقرا .. =( 

..

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابــــا هالادلاغ اللي ع شكل شبكه عنكبوت باللون الاسوود!!؟

وووين ممكن احصله ؟*

----------


## كوين فاشن

*وابـــــا هــــــــديـــــه رجـــاليــــه جاهــــزهـ اذا متوفــــرهـ عنــد تاجرات الهدايـــا ^^"


ابـــاهــا بأســرررع ووووقت ممكـــــــــن واكييييييييييـد بسعر مناسب . . .


واتمنى لو فيها عبارات مثلا: الحمدلله ع السلامــه وجي . . .*






بليييييييز مابا وحده تيــلس تسألني ع الخاص ... اباااا صــــورهـ الهديه + السعر عبر الخاص ..


مابا حشووو كـــــــــلام لأني مب فاضيـــهـ بلييييز يعني قدروو الووضـــع اللي انا فيــــــه


وشكـــــــــــــرا

----------


## Creative

السلام عليكم والرحمه

منو بتقدر اتوفرلي فيونكات مثل هالصوره

(التاجره ثلوج الصيف كانت حاطه في مشترياتها)
بغيت كميه ومختلف الالوان

في الانتظار عبر الرسايل الخاصه

^_^

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

التاجره الي تبيع جهاز شد الصدر

----------


## violleta

السلام عليكم
حبيباتي اللي فالمنتدى ياليت لو احصل وحدة تبيع ملابس اماراتيه تراثيه للكبار اقدر اشتريه من عندها عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## موازا

أخواتي منو فيكم تقدر توفر لي مثل هالأغراض ضرووووري اذا وحدة تقدر وسعرها مناسب تراسلني ع الخاص انا اعرف ان هالأشياء موجودة في دبي بس انا مب من أهل دبي (سواء هالأغراض أو غيرهن بس المهم تكون شخصية ديدل عليهن )

----------


## الخــــــــافق

أبا أكياس حفظ الملابس بالجملة ..
عاااااااااجل

----------


## luluq8

ابي هديه حق بيبي بوي بس ابي يكون سعرها حلو و تكون مو خربوطه

ويعطيكم الف عافيه.

----------


## ام المزيون

مرحبا خواتي

بغيت المشقر الشفاف
بغيت كريم او زيت لتطويل الشعر


عاجل بنات بليز

----------


## roqaya99

*لو سمحتوا بغيت سجاده الجيب بأرخص الأسعار من داخل الدوله
واللي بترد ممكن تخبرني لو خذت منها 500 حبه بكم بتعطيني سعرها بالجمله*

----------


## أم مطر

جلابيات حرير بسيطه للبيت

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا جلابيات بيت بكم طويل تنفع للحوامل باسرع وقت

----------


## الساحرة م

أبا المسك الاسود.. أو وين أقدر أحصله؟؟

----------


## خريجة إدارة

السلام عليكم..

ابغي وحده من التاجرات تسوي لي تصاميم.. حق كلندرات..

يعني ابغي تصميم ... وبعدين ينطبع كلندر ( تقويم ) لسنه 2010

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> ابغي استكر اللابتوب
> 
> بس انا بعطيكم الصورة 
> 
> ضروري


خواتي ضروري اللي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## البطة

خواتي 

أبا مايوه السباحة الكامل و الشرعي.. أذكر في وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه بس ما أذكر منو.. أباه ضروري.. 

للي ما يعرفون اللباس كيف.. هو فيه نص كم أو كم كامل... و فيه مثل الضاغط الأسود الاسترش ينلبس تحت المايوه نفسه.. 

بس أبا مقاس كبير شوي.. مب سمول أو ميديوم

----------


## ارمانيه

اباكورسهات وابا ملابس نووووووووووم دلللللللع

----------


## bellegirl

> خواتي 
> 
> أبا مايوه السباحة الكامل و الشرعي.. أذكر في وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه بس ما أذكر منو.. أباه ضروري.. 
> 
> للي ما يعرفون اللباس كيف.. هو فيه نص كم أو كم كامل... و فيه مثل الضاغط الأسود الاسترش ينلبس تحت المايوه نفسه.. 
> 
> بس أبا مقاس كبير شوي.. مب سمول أو ميديوم


وأنا بعد يزاكن الله خير

----------


## سرااااب

> *منو تقدر توفر لي هيلاهوب بربري وما يكون قطن لبنت عمرها 5 سنوات*

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بلليييييييييييييز مساعده منوه تقدر توفرلي صدريات اوكيه واصليات خامة اوكيه مع الصور بليييييز عاجل ..

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أريد واحدة تقف بمعرض بجامعة الشارقة لمدة 8 ايام فقط 

أو أخواتى التاجرات لو يعرفون أحد يقولى عليه

وتكون شاطرة في البيع وأمينة ومن اى جنسية مب شرط جنسية معينة

هندية فلبينية عربية أى جنسية

من 15 / 11 الي 25 / 11 وفى جمعة وسبت أجازة 

والدوام بيكون من 8 ص الي 5 مساء ويمكن أقل 

أريدها بسرررررررررررررررررررعة 

ولما تراسلنى تكتب كام بتاخد في 8 أيام (ما أريد واحدة تقولى كام بتعطينى) 

تحط الراتب اللى تبيه ويكون مبلغ مناسب مب مغالى فيه 

مع العلم ان المواصلات عليها لان ما عندى وقت اوصلها وأجيبها*

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الغاليات انا بغيت لابتوب جديد و فيه المميزات المعروفه فكل لابتوب(بلوتوث- كيمرا.....)

و بغيته بسعر اوك اقل من 1700 درهم

و ياريت احصل طلبي  :Smile: 

و اللي تقدر اساعدني عالخاص 

و يزاكن الله خير

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

السلام عليكم والرحمه

تاجرااات من تقدر توفرلي جواتي سبورت تقليد لاول ستار او اي جواتي سبورت حلوة
وبعد شنط يد سبورت او مب بناتيه وايد يعني مب هاند باق قد ماهي سكول باق
اباهم حق الجامعه مب ان حد يطرشلي مال مداارس ><

الجواتي عزكن الله مثل هالنوعيات يغني
http://www.skatesonhaight.com/v/vspf...gories/362.jpg

والهاند باقز بعد من هالنوعياات ^^
http://static-p3.fotolia.com/jpg/00/...R64Geyn6yG.jpg

والسموحه منكم خواتي

----------

